# Mansali the Solo Master



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

Genre: Epicness
Sequel to 




*Spoiler*: _Chapter Listing_ 




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1_ 



_*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 1*_


___________________________________________


_*a week after the conclusion of "The Day Mansali Soloed", Mansali was still staying at the Solo Cave, which wasn't actually his real home, but where he was staying until he could return to his real home, The Solo Palace.*_

_*Meanwhile, at a place far away*_

Ilasnam: "Soon, soon my plan will be complete!"

_*Ilasnam is torturing innocent people to death with Anti-Solo Weapons*_

_*scene switches back to Mansali*_

Mansali: "What... what is this? I've been sensing a strange presence for the past few hours..."

_*One of Mansali's dogs, Tsukuyomi , walks up to him*_

Tsukuyomi: "Woof! Woof!"

Mansali: "You're right. I'd better go solo whatever that odd energy is coming from."

_*after a while, Mansali finds the source of the energy, and to his shock, there are a bunch of dead, mutilated bodies lying around.*_

Mansali: "What is this?"

Ilasnam: "Hmhmhmhmhmhm. I see you've arrived, Mansali."

_*Mansali turns around and is confused my Ilasnam's appearance*_

Mansali: "You, you look just like me, except your apearance is inverted from mine, and the "SOLO" on the breast plate is crossed out... What's your name?"

Ilasnam: "I am Ilasnam."

Mansali: "What? That's..."

Ilasnam: "Your name spelled backwards, yes."

Mansali: "I don't..."

Ilasnam: "I am your opposite. I am the Anti-Mansali."


___________________________________________


*CHAPTER 1 END*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry for the short first chapter...  They'll get longer.












































































































​


----------



## Alaude (Dec 31, 2012)

Good start for a sequel I'll be waiting for new chapters.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

OMG, OMG, OMG ! I'm so waiting for the next chapter


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 31, 2012)

Great start.


----------



## Bissen (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm... I don't know.

I really dislike the fact that Mansali should have CATS!
I dislike cats...


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 31, 2012)

OP has cats.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

Ubereem, spoiler that shitty cat, pls.


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

Bissen said:


> Hmm... I don't know.
> 
> I really dislike the fact that Mansali should have CATS!
> I dislike cats...


Guys, what do you mean by cats? I said he had dogs. 

But whatever. Mansali's interests are far beyond your comprehension, foolish one.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

Rly ? I have a cat too, lol.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 31, 2012)

The cats are juubi level, yes?


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

Before I post the next chappity-chap, here's the official image of Ilasnam (ignore the thick black outline).


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh and by the way, my cat is one of Mansali's summons.
This is how Džilda, one of Mansali's summons, looks like


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

*Chap 2*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2_ 



*Mansali The Solo Master - Chapter 2: Ilasnam*

_____________________________________


Mansali: "Anti-Mansali? Explain yourself."

Ilasnam: "Very well. The hatred of all the enemies you've killed has grown and grown over time, collecting in a huge mass of hatred and darkness. When you killed Infinity-Tails, that hatred was released all at once as me. I am your opposite. You are pure good, and I am pure evil. I have all of your strengths, and none of your weaknesses."

Mansali: "This...can't be..."

Ilasnam: "Mansali... you seem to have gotten rustier and less calm, collected, and intimidating just now. Do you know why that is? Your better personality traits are going into me. I am you, you are me. We are two sides of the same coin, my friend. You cannot defeat me."

Mansali: "So.. what exactly is your goal... or don't you have any...?"

Ilasnam: "Goal? Why, yes, you could say that, I suppose."

Mansali: "And what is it?!"

Ilasnam: "The Tobirama Revival Plan."

Mansali: "I will stop y- Wait...... what?"

Ilasnam: "Don't play dumb. You're the one who killed him. Not the Kinkaku squad. You taught Tobirama the original Edo Tensei, not the watered down one that Kabuto used. It was so strong, that it sapped Tobirama's life force. Tobirama wanted to defy your orders and teach it to other people, knowing that it could kill them. So you had no choice but to eliminate Tobirama perminently. Somehow, later on, Orochimaru learned it and the side-effect was that he became an albino. The technique seems to have random effects. Either way, that technique is the only one of your skills that I don't have. I need it to become perfect."

Mansali: "I won't let that happen!"

Ilasnam: "Hmpf. It worked."

Mansali: "Wh- what?"

Ilasnam: "While I was explaining the history that you already knew of the original Edo Tensei to you, I was gathering up energy to use another technique. Of course I can use the original Edo Tensei, but that's not what I'm using."

Mansali: "Y- you mean, you're using the original Rinne Tensei?!"

Ilasnam: "Correct! And this is the one that doesn't kill you!"

_*Ilasnam uses the original Rinne Tensei*_

Islanam: "Rise! Obito! Hidan! Madara!"

_*Obito, Hidan, and Madara return to life*_

Obito: "What the...?"

Madara: "..."

Hidan: "Ahhhhh yeah, bitches! Let's rock 'n' roll!"


_____________________________________


*CHAPTER 2 END*


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww man :||| Tobi is useless in this manga, so why did you revived him ?


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

idtjtdhjdhjhgfjgfjgh


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 31, 2012)

IM SO HAPPY


Thank you!


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

This isn't fair ( But oh well.. Pls add ramen guy in your manga


----------



## Alaude (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome chapter Tobirama is in it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would rep but I have to spread...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> IM SO HAPPY
> 
> 
> Thank you!


No problem. 



Lezu said:


> This isn't fair


we4bg6serysdtry



Alaude said:


> Awesome chapter Tobirama is in it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Expect more of him in chaps to come.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool Chapter No W?rr?ēš


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WE
*Spoiler*: __ 



WANT
*Spoiler*: __ 



RAMEN
*Spoiler*: __ 



GUY


----------



## Ghost (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_ 



​


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


OBITO > ITACHI    

AND STOP SPAMMIN' 'MA THREAD WITH THIS SHIT 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Justice (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, Teuchi-san solos.


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_ 



*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 3: Old Enemies*

___________________________________________________


Mansali: "Damn, looks like I'll have to defeat these guys again!"

Madara: "I'll show you the true power of Uchiha Madara!"

_*Madara activates Stabilized Perfect Susano'o and shoots 200 giant meteors even bigger then the ones he had fired in his previous battle with Mansali*_

Mansali: "Tch... Do you ever learn?!"

_*Mansali effortlessly deflects the meteors*_

Madara: "Damn it!"

Mansali: "It's time for one of my ultimate justu!"

Madara: "?!"

Mansali: "Mansali Style: TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL NO JUTSU!"

_*Madara has a heart attack and drops dead*_

Hidan: "Holy shit!"

Obito: "........"

Mansali: "Amaterasu!"

_*Mansali burns Madara's body*_

_*Obito is still thinking of a plan to beat Mansali*_

Mansali: "TSUKUYOMI!"

_*Mansali makes Obito watch as he (Mansali) has sex with Rin for 100 hours*_

Obito: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!"

_*tsukuyomi ends*_

_*Obito passes out and drops to the floor*_

Mansali: "I'll take care of him later."

Mansali: "Hidan! You're next!"

Hidan: "Alright, come on!"


___________________________________________________


*CHAPTER 3 END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 31, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd so hard.

Poor Madara and Obito 

But now Hidan's gonna get solo'd


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> I lol'd so hard.
> 
> Poor Madara and Obito
> 
> *But now Hidan's gonna get solo'd *


Don't be too sure.   


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 31, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Don't be too sure.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



YAY 

Curious to see where Minato and Obtito come in


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 4_ 



*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 4: Just Plain Batshit*

__________________________________________


Hidan: "I said... let's go, Mansali!"

Mansali: "Yeah, I'll destroy you once and for all!"

_*an hour passes*_

Mansali: "What's going on? An hour has passed already, I should have soloed him in a manner of seconds!"

Ilasnam: "You still haven't figured it out?"

Mansali: "?!"

Ilasnam: "Heh. I powered Hidan up to your level. You won't solo him so easily."

Mansali: "Damn- UNGH!"

_*Mansali is punched in the face by Hidan and sent flying*_

Hidan: "Wahahahahahaha! I bet you pissed yourself, didn't you, Shitsali?!"

Mansali: "Damn!"

Hidan: "What's that, Saliva-Salid?!"

_*Hidan hurls his scythe at Mansali*_

Mansali: "Mansali no Jutsu!"

_*the scythe is deflected back at Hidan and smashes him into the side of a nearby cliff.*_

Ilasnam: "Impressive. But he's merely passed out for now. The only one of those 3 I summoned that's actually dead again is Madara. Well, I'd absolutely hate to give Obito or Hidan a rude awakening, so how 'bout we get down to business until they wake up? If I don't kill you before then, that is."

Mansali: "I've been waiting for this! Witness the power of the Will of Solo!"

Ilasnam: "Hmpf! I'll show you the power of the Curse of Anti-Solo!"

__________________________________________


*CHAPTER 4 END*


----------



## emili (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito  what a beautiful, tragic defeat


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 31, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah! Hidan is solo level! 

Didn't expect that.

Can't wait for the epic Mansali vs Ilasnam!


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 31, 2012)

*Mansali makes Obito watch as he (Mansali) has sex with Rin for 100 hours*


----------



## NW (Jan 1, 2013)

*Dat Mansali!*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 5_ 



*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 5: The True Battle of Solo!*

______________________________________


Mansali: "Now, let us begin! I'll finish you!"

Ilasnam: "Heh. We'll see."

_*Mansali and Ilasnam jump at each other and a rapid contest of blows starts, with neither landing a hit on the other at first, until Ilasnam ducks and gives Mansali a blow to the gut. Mansali tries to use Katon: Great Fireball Technique, but Ilasnam absorbs it with Preta Path.*_

Ilasnam: "Surely that's not all you've got..."

Mansali: "I'm not done yet. Your cockiness will be your downfall."

Ilasnam: "Interesting. Let's see you back those words up!"

Mansali: "Sure."

Ilasnam: "?!"

_*Mansali activates Solo Sage mode and perfect Susano'o at the same time.*_

Mansali: "What was that about backing it up?!"

_*Mansali swings one of his perfect Susano'o scythes at Ilasnam. There is a huge explosion, but Ilasnam manages to activate his Ant-iSolo Sage Mode and Dark Susano'o just in time.*_

Mansali: "I should have known."

Ilasnam: "Yeah, you should have. I'll say it again, I have all your strengths... and none of your weaknesses."

Mansali: "Well, surely you have some kind of weakness?"

Ilasnam: "Obviously. Though, I'm not stupid. I don't think lowly enough of your abilities that you'd miss the chance to exploit my weakness given the chance."

Mansali: "Weakness? So it's only one? That helped."

Ilasnam: "! Damn you!"

Mansali: "Now I only have to figure out what it is."

Ilasnam: "Keh. As if it will be that easy! I'll finish you quickly!"

Mansali: "Wasn't it you that was bragging about your calm and collected compusure earlier? And how I'd lost my touch? Well, that sure seems to be flipped now, doesn't it?"

Ilasnam: "Rrrrrgh! Shut up and die!"

_*Ilasnam shoots a Yasaka Magatama at Mansali*_

Mansali: "Mansali no Justu!"

Ilasnam: "Ilasnam No Jutsu!"

_*Ilasnam uses Ilasnam no Jutsu to redirect Mansali's redirection of his attack. This sudden push from two opposing forces puches back both Mansali and Ilasnam and forces both of them out of their respective Sage Modes and perfect Susano'os.*_

Mansali: "*huff* *huff*"

Ilasnam: "This... this can't be... Has he discovered my weakness? No, he doesn't seem to to be aware of it yet... I'd better get away while I have the chance..."

Mansali: "You bastard..."

Ilasnam: "It's... been fun, but I'm afraid this has to come to an end for now. You surprised me. I never would have dreamed you were that good, but I have many more surprises up my sleeve. 'Til we meet again, Mansali..."

_*Ilasnam teleports away somewhere using Kamui*_

Mansali: "No, he... he got away... DAMMIT!"

______________________________________


*CHAPTER 5 END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 1, 2013)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 5_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woah. Epic battle. I'm shocked Mansali is struggling. Then again, it's his equal.

But now Hidan and Obito are alone with Mansali! Ilasnam abandoned them! Don't get solo'd you guys! Hang in there!


----------



## Ghost (Jan 1, 2013)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Interesting.


----------



## Lezu (Jan 1, 2013)

Just woke up and dayum ;o Who needs coffee when you have 3 new chapters.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 1, 2013)

no worries is kishi in disguise


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 1, 2013)

Subscribed 

Will read later.


----------



## Alaude (Jan 1, 2013)

New chapters to read right after I woke up  and they were awesome.


----------



## NW (Jan 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 6_ 



*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 6: Finishing Business*

_________________________________________


Mansali: "He got away... there's no way I can track him down to where he teleported unless he went inside the Kamui dimension, but he wouldn't try to escape there because I would be able to find him easily. I can't sense him, his energy is faint... But he has no Solo level... this odd energy he emits must be something else.... like an Anti-Solo level of some sort..."

_*Obito wakes up*_

Obito: "Ugh... Damn him!"

Mansali: "Obito, it's over."

Obito: "I- I won't lose here! I will complete Mugen Tsukuyomi no matter what! I will create a perfect world, a world free of any trash! I will unite all with me in a single, ultimate union!"

Mansali: "The Juubi is dead, and there's no way you can get passed me. Give it up. What you're after is nothing but a false peace. A peace like that is worthless. Obito, I can achieve true peace, and I will forge it in this very reality, trust in me, and peace will come to pass. All I have to do is elminate all the factors that keep peace from forming. Obito, stop what you're doing, don't let your friend's death mean nothing. The true path to peace is not running away from reality, but fighting it head-on to the bitter end! Believe.. in the Will of Solo!"

_*Obito gets TnJed*_

Obito: "OMFG I'LL BELIEVE IN YOU MANSALI!!!!!"

_*Obito kills himself in typical TnJed fashion*_

Mansali: "Okay, now to take care of Hidan! Hey, wake up!"

Hidan: "Oooohhhh..... wha...... YOU! FUCK YOU BITCH!"

Mansali: "Well, you're certainly certainly not in a good mood..."

Hidan: "Ha! Don't forget, Ilasnam or whatever his shit name was gave me some Anti-Solo power! I may not be as strong as that Ilasnam guy, but I can still take you on!"

Mansali: "How pitiful. You just don't learn your lesson, do you? I'll finish you off, once and for all!"

Hidan: "Like Hell you will! Hm?"

Mansali: "What is it?"

Hidan: "Didn't I call Jashin on your ass last time we met? You should be dead."

Mansali: "No. I killed Jashin."

Hidan: "?! IMPOSSIBLE! Jashin is a god! He can't be defeated!"

Mansali: "Well, I guess gods can't be as strong as they're made out to be, now can they?"

Hidan: "What... What are you?"

Mansali: "Someone who soloes."

Hidan: "Grr! Fine then! Take this! GAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

Mansali: "..........You fool. You forgot to set up the ritual first before stabbing yourself..."

Hidan: "*huff* *huff* Damn! I'm to stressed! Fine, I'm outta here! I'll be back to kill you!"

_*Hidan runs off*_

Mansali: "There's really no use in killing him now. He's no threat, so he can wait 'til after to be soloed."

_*Mansali return to the Solo Cave to heal up*_

_________________________________________


*CHAPTER 6 END*


----------



## Ghost (Jan 1, 2013)

Tonetta > Mansali


----------



## NW (Jan 1, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> Mansali > Tonetta


Fixed. And stop spamming my thread.


----------



## Alaude (Jan 1, 2013)

You are updating this story quite fast, not that I mind

Waiting for Tobirama to arrive but well doesn't matter when he arrives since it's still enjoyable to read without him... Good chapter as usually


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 1, 2013)

Obito died.  Didn't know you'd kill off your fav char so easily. 

And Hidan thinks he stands a chance


----------



## NW (Jan 1, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Obito died.  Didn't know you'd kill off your fav char so easily.
> 
> And Hidan thinks he stands a chance


It was the only way to put him at peace. Plus, the Narutoverse has an afterlife so no worries. 

Besides, the story just couldn't handle him.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jan 1, 2013)

Another entertaining chapter.


----------



## Lezu (Jan 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jan 2, 2013)

> : "The Juubi is dead, and there's no way you can get passed me. Give it up. What you're after is nothing but a false peace. A peace like that is worthless. Obito, I can achieve true peace, and I will forge it in this very reality, trust in me, and peace will come to pass. All I have to do is elminate all the factors that keep peace from forming. Obito, stop what you're doing, don't let your friend's death mean nothing. The true path to peace is not running away from reality, but fighting it head-on to the bitter end! Believe.. in the Will of Solo!"
> 
> *Obito gets TnJed*
> 
> ...



...........


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 7_ 



*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 7: Ilasnam's Plan Revealed*

_____________________________________


_*A few hours later, after Mansali had finished resting and recovering from his battle with Ilasnam, Obito, Hidan, and Madara earlier, he got up, ready to track down Ilasnam. He knew he has no time to waste.*_

Mansali: "That strange energy Ilasnam has... it can't be missed. If I focus, I should be able to sense it."

_*Mansali uses his Solo Sense to search the Earth for Ilasnam's prescence...*_

Mansali: "?! That's it!"

Amaterasu: "Woooof! Woof, woof! Woof!"

Mansali: "You can sense it too, Amaterasu? I've already fed you guys, I've gotta go!"

_*Mansali takes off*_

_*when Mansali nears the source of the Ilasnam's energy, he is stopped by Super Saiyan 3 Vegito.*_

Mansali: "What is it?"

Vegito: "I am here to stop you from reaching lord Ilasnam! Die!"

Mansali: "*sigh*"

_*after soloing Super Saiyan 3 Vegito in a matter of seconds, Mansali finally arrives at the place where Ilasnam's energy was coming from*_

Mansali: "What the...? A whole building. It's bigger than a skyscraper! It's completely made of highly advanced technology. Not a brick in sight... I can sense that Ilasnam is at the top of this thing... My Solo Sense also tells me that this technology has been infused with high-levels of Anti-Solo. These levels are way too high. It looks like there's a force field right above standing level as well. Guess I'll have to actually go up this thing floor by floor instead of flying up to the top and busting through..."

_*after breaking in through the back-bottom door of the building, Mansali continues to ascend the building, until he is stopped by Itachi, except Itachi's apearance is inverted*_

Itachi: "Stop where you are... Mansali."

Mansali: "Uchiha... Itachi? No... your appearance is inverted, you must be some sort of "Anti-Itachi.""

Itachi: "I assure you I am the original Itachi. Ilasnam revived me with the original Rinne Tensei and infused me with massive amounts of Anti-Solo. I am not another Itachi made of Anti-Solo, like Ilasnam is to you, but the real Itachi that has been infected by Anti-Solo."

Mansali: "Itachi... I know you're probably strill butthurt because I soloed you, but let's put aside our differences for now and team up to defeat Ilasnam!"

Itachi: "..."

Mansali: "?"

Itachi: "..."

Mansali: "What? What is it?"

Itachi: "..."

Mansali: "Itachi, answer me..."

Itachi: "Heh... hehehehe...... HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU, MANSALI! YOU WILL BE MY NEW DARKNESS!"

Mansali: "?!"

Itachi: "I am no longer the goody two shoes Itachi I used to be, for Ilasnam has shown me the truth! Anti-Solo is the true path to greatness! I will kill you and take your eyes! Once infected with Anti-Solo, my dark powers shall increase greatly! I am already on your level thanks to Ilasnam, but I shall surpass you!"

Mansali: "I see, Anti-Solo must corrupt you and turn you evil, that explains why you're like this... Then, I will destroy you, and crush Ilasnam for good!"

Itachi: "Katon: Great Fireball Technique!"

Mansali: "!"

_*the fight continues for a good hour, with the floor they were on being completely demolished, despite the material of the building being made to survive almost anything*_

Mansali: "*huff* It's over, Itachi..." 

_*Mansali pulls out one of his many hidden swords, and stabs Itachi through the heart, killing him*_

Mansali: "I will end all of this!"

_*with newfound determination, Mansali quickly ascends the rest of the building, quickly arriving at the top floor*_

Mansali: "I've found you, Ilasnam! It's over!"

Ilasnam: "Heh. Well, I can't say I'm very surprised you made it here, given our previous encounter. After all, my plan includes you making it up here, so it all works out, huh?"

Mansali: "What are you... getting at?"

Ilasnam: "Hmhmhmhm... Well, put simply, I want to Anti-Solofy the world."

Mansali: "?!"

Ilasnam: "I will infect this entire planet with Anti-Solo, turning every living being pure evil. Darkness shall reign over this world."

Mansali: "And why? Why do you want do do that?"

Ilasnam: "Why? A simple question, Mansali. Because it's interesting. I love to perform dark, terrible deeds, and watch their outcome. Suffering amuses me. That's all."

Mansali: "So.. what were you torturing those innocent people to death for? Was that even part of your plan?!"

Ilasnam: "Nope. Just for lulz."

Mansali: "You monster."

Ilasnam: "Monster? I'd like to think I'm worse, but whatever."

Mansali: "And... how exactly do you hope to put your plan in motion? What do you need to have in order to accomplish it?"

Ilasnam: "Well, that plan I explained to you earlier was only a "joke". It was only a half-joke, though. In order to put my ambition into motion, I must revive the only one who knows your true weakness. Senju Tobirama."

______________________________


_*CHAPTER 7 END*_



I gotta admit, Ilasnam's really growin' on me as a character.


----------



## Alaude (Jan 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 7_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have to say the end of the chapter was the best part of the chapter. I was still hoping for Tobirama to be on Mansalis side.


----------



## Qzant (Jan 2, 2013)

Infinity Tails is cute :3 can i have one?


----------



## Mansali (Jan 2, 2013)

booooooooooooooooo


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2013)

Mansali said:


> booooooooooooooooo


You know what? Fuck you. This chapter was great. 

You're not the real Mansali. Otherwise, you would have remembered the events of this chapter as happening. 

So yeah.


----------



## krakonfive (Jan 2, 2013)

What an amazing thread. Will this end up on fanfiction.net? I'd love to roll over the floor at the reviews.


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Good idea.


----------



## Mansali (Jan 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> You know what? Fuck you. This chapter was great.
> 
> You're not the real Mansali. Otherwise, you would have remembered the events of this chapter as happening.



How dare you neg me 

I was just saying boooo becuause I wanted another chapter........

Now I have another neg to get over on my cp


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jan 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 7_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great chapter as usual.

Damn, Mansali is strong. Even soloed Super Saiyan 3 Vegito.  But that's expected from the Solo Master. 

The ending was good. Can't wait to see what happens next chapter.

OT: Toriyama should have made a Super Saiyan 3 Vegito. It would be epic.


----------



## Mansali (Jan 6, 2013)

The next chaper will begin someday...


----------



## Lezu (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't think so  He became very bitchy


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2013)

^ I'm very bitchy for not updating for a few days? Well too bad. I don't have a damn schedule so deal with it. If people are gonna be asses to me because they're impatient I'll just stop writing this crap. I only do it to entertain anyways.


----------



## Lezu (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I won't die if you'll stop writing it


----------



## NW (Jan 6, 2013)

Lezu said:


> Well I won't die if you'll stop writing it


I never said you would. Not to mention that you're not the only person who reads this stuff. I could care less if you stopped reading if you're going to be so damn rude.


----------



## kiwieagle (Jan 6, 2013)

Good stories.


No Worries, you have to stop paying attention to the haters since thats what they want you to do. Just ignore them.


----------



## Lezu (Jan 7, 2013)

No Worries said:


> I never said you would. Not to mention that you're not the only person who reads this stuff. I could care less if you stopped reading if you're going to be so damn rude.



How can I not be rude  Every time I open my cp I see that damn photo

Dat photo is breaking my heart :/

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiwieagle thank you, you're a dick too


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't mean to be well uh.. mean, but this stuff is kinda outstaying its welcome. Seriously, hearing about "solo" all the time gets tedious.

EDIT: It's still pretty sweet, though...


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Yeah, I've noticed that too, that's why I'm not sure if I'm gonna continue or not.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 8, 2013)

No Worries said:


> ^ Yeah, I've noticed that too, that's why I'm not sure if I'm gonna continue or not.



Heh it was an epic journey nonetheless.


----------



## Lezu (Jan 8, 2013)

Indeed. Great job anyways


----------



## NW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Chapter 8*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_ 



*Mansali the Solo Master - Chapter 8: Shit Gets Real*

-------------------------------------------

Mansali: "Wait... this... doesn't make sense..."

Ilasnam: "..."

Mansali: "Heh. You said that you had all of my strengths but none of my weaknesses, yet you admit that I only have one weakness. So, you were just trying to bluff your way out. We both have one weakness, just different ones. Meaning... whoever finds out the other's weakness first... will win this."

Ilasnam: "Clever, aren't we? Well, I have the upper hand. Gedou: Super Rinne Tensei!"

_*Ilasnam uses Super Rinne Tensei (the one that doesn't kill the user) to revive Tobirama (who's body he had hidden in the room)*_

Tobirama: "Ugh... What? Revived again? First by that bastar Orochimaru, and now by this freak?"

Ilasnam: "Tobirama, tell me Mansali's weakness. I KNOW he told it to you."

_*Tobirama looks over at Mansali and Mansali nods back*_

Mansali: "Hah. Go ahead. Tell him."

Ilasnam: "Giving up, are we, Mansali? A very wise desicion."

Tobirama: "Heh. Hahahahaha. Well you see, the truth is... Mansali has no weakness."

Ilasnam: "?! Impossible!"

Tobirama: "It's true. I am the only one who knows his "weakness" after all."

Ilasnam: "So that means... Mansali has no weaknesses while I have one..."

Mansali: "Exactly. You are inferior."

Ilasnam: "Rrgh... DAMMIT!"

Mansali: "?..."

_*Mansali starts thinking and starts to realize Ilasnam's weakness*_

Mansali: "That's it, isn't it?"

Ilasnam: "Hmm? What are you talking about?"

Mansali: "Your weakness. Whenever you start to get nervous, you lose your compsure and get weaker, and then all of that composure and strength goes into me, the opposite is true for when I get nervous. All I need do is destroy you can I can become whole again."

Ilasnam: "!! You bastard! How did-"

Mansali: "Ahh, there we go. I feel much stronger now."

Ilasnam: "Fuck!"

Mansali: "I'm sick of you and your twisted little games. I'm going to end you and your evil once and for all!"

Tobirama: "Let's go, Mansali!"

Mansali: "Right!"

Ilasnam: "Heh. Tobirama? What can *he* do?"

Mansali: "You're talking about my strongest desciple. I trained Tobirama myself. You'd be wise not to look down on him!"

Ilasnam: "Damn! I will not lose!"


------------------------------

CHAPTER 8 END​



Hope you guys enjoyed.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the next few chapters (don't look if you don't want to be spoiled)_ 




*Chapter 9* Mansali and Tobirama Vs. Ilasnam!
*Chapter 10* Hidan returns!
*Chapter 11* The mastermind behind Ilasnam is revealed!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking forward to the next


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

Chapter 9 coming soon.


----------



## Lezu (Jul 12, 2013)

Ohhh, so you decided to start writing it again.


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

^ Yup, and recent developments in the manga give me new material.


----------



## Lezu (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't tell me you're going to revive Obito again


----------



## NW (Jul 12, 2013)

......................

[sp][/sp]


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Mansali the Solo Master: Chapter 9_ 



*Tobirama Defeated*

Mansali: "Ilasnam, you're going to meet your end now!"

Ilasnam: "Hmph. I'll show you the power of the Anti-Solo!"

*Mansali and Ilasnam charge at each other and throw a barrage of puhcnes and kicks at each other, but none of them hit*

Mansali: "Damn... Tobirama, you're not as strong as me, but do you think you could be a good distraction?"

Tobirama: "I will try. I just have to picture Ilasnam as an Uchiha!"

Mansali: "Okay..."

Tobirama: "Those damn Uchihas! I can't believe all the pest spray I had to buy to protect my lawn from those thieving bastards!"

Mansali: "..."

Ilasnam: "..."

Tobirama: "I just can't take it! Who do those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-eyed assholes think they are?! I'm so sick of their shit!"

Mansali: "Hey Tobirama..."

Tobirama: "Yes, Mansali?"

Mansali: "Be quiet already and distract him while I formulate a strategy."

Tobirama: "Of course!"

*Tobirama charges at Ilasnam*

Ilasnam: "Heh."

*Ilasnam creates an Anti-Solo barrier that separates Mansali from Ilasnam and Tobirama*

Mansali: "Kuh..."

Ilasnam: "Tobirama, I go to the trouble of reviving you and you tell me Mansali has NO weakness? Well then, I'm going to make you regret that."

Tobirama: "...?"

*with Mansali unable to do anything but watch, Ilasnam procedes to slowly cut off each of Tobirama's limbs before finally cutting his head off and blowing up the body*

Mansali: "You bastard!"

Ilasnam: "Keh... heheh... Ha HAHAHA!"

*Ilasnam takes down the barrier*

Ilasnam: Didn't I tell him I'd make him regret what he did?"

Mansali: "Grr..."

*Mansali has a realization*

Mansali: "That's it!"

*Mansali activates Solo Sage Mode*

Mansali: "Let's see if you're great enough to fight me in Sage Mode in your normal state."

Ilasnam: "Heh, of course."

Mansali: "Solo strike!"

*Mansali stabs through Ilasnam with one of his swords*

Ilasnam: "?! Gah... Wha... How did you..."

*Ilasnam starts coughing up large amounts of blood and starts to fade away*

Mansali: "Simple. When we went into Sage Mode in our previous battle this wouldn't have worked, as we were both in Sage Mode. However, do to me baiting you, you didn't activate your Sage Mode this time. Solo Sage Mode and Anti-Solo Sage Mode draw in positive solo energy and negative solo energy respectively. In other words, they cancel each other out. But this time, I was the only one attacking, and the force from me attacking you with Solo Sage Mode while you were in your normal state cancelled out the negative Solo Energy you are comprised of. It's over."

Ilasnam: "Guh... You... bas... tard..."

Mansali: "This is for Tobirama. Well actually I never liked the guy anyway. But still, you sir... have just been soloed."

Ilasnam: "This power... there... there is something else inside you besides the power of solo, but I can't make out what... ugh..."

*Ilasnam vanishes, finally dead*

Mansali: "Phew. I wonder what he meant by "something else inside me"... Ah whatever, he was probably just delusional..."

*Meanwhile, the screaming of innocent people echoes in the distance, as well as the sound of someone screaming "HAIL JASHIN!"*

*CHAPTER 9 - END*


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 10, 2013)

A masterful chapter. Truly the break has done wonders to increase your writing skills.

What happens when an unstoppable force meets an unmovable wall? Mansali soloes both.

How many fairies can dance on the head of a pin? Everyone's too busy watching Mansali solo.

What came first, the chicken or the egg? Mansali came first.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2013)

Glorious Mansali as always, but would have been better if it was Cadiabi, Mansali's true nemesis.


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

@Bontakun

An accurate summation of Mansali's epicness. 

@The Dreaded Alias

You're really still upset that I didn't call Ilasnam what you wanted me to? 

I thought we were over this by now.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @The Dreaded Alias
> 
> You're really still upset that I didn't call Ilasnam what you wanted me to?
> 
> I thought we were over this by now.



I don't believe such an uninspired name is worthy of Mansali-sama's greatness, that's all. I would be fine with it if you made Ilasnam just a minor villain in the Mansali Solo Saga, but to make him his arch-nemesis is insulting to the great Mansali. You wouldn't want to insult Mansali-sama, would you? 

Cadiabi for FV.


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

Cadiabi sounds like a pussy name.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Cadiabi sounds like a pussy name.


Cadiabi sounds epic and you know it.  

Ilasnam sounds boring and uninspired. It probably took you five seconds to come up with it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 10, 2013)

DAT CLIFF HANGER 

And poor Tobirama

Itachi and Minato need to be taught the power of solo


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Cadiabi sounds epic and you know it.
> 
> Ilasnam sounds boring and uninspired. It probably took you five seconds to come up with it.


Okay fine. I'll include him somehow.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Okay fine. I'll include him somehow.


Good. 

Also, for any of those who don't know. 



The origin of Cadiabi.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion, more background on Cadiabi.

[sp=spoilers on Cadiabi's true identity]


[/sp]


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

No                 .


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes. Dat ******!


----------



## Ghost (Aug 11, 2013)

bantali >>> mansali


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 11, 2013)

saikyou said:


> bantali >>> mansali



No, the poll results prove that Mansali soloes


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

Bonta, get that Gadyabi shit outta here. 

If anything, he'll be a fodder villain like Mizuki.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 11, 2013)

That WHAT shit? I will ignore that for now until Cadiabi reveals his true origins .


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

He's not gonna be a fucking muslim, okay? 

Anyway, new chapter will be out today, and Bonta's hopes and dreams will be thrown out the window.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 11, 2013)

His name's Cavalli he's probably Italian .


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Bonta, get that Gadyabi shit outta here.
> 
> If anything, he'll be a fodder villain like Mizuki.


This. 

Cadiabi Castorflux >>> Gadyabi Foddershit.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 11, 2013)

Cavalli Acidreflux will never be a threat to the great Mansali 

Tiger Mizuki > Cavalli Acidreflux


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Cavalli Acidreflux will never be a threat to the great Mansali
> 
> Tiger Mizuki > Cavalli Acidreflux


You're just butthurt cuz your name sucks. 

And who the fuck is Cavalli?


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10_ 



*More Questions Arise​*
Mansali: "Hm? What's that I'm hearing outside?"

*Mansali checks the surrounding area*

Mansali: "I knew I shouldn't have let you go, but no matter. You shall meet your end here, at my hands."

Hidan: "HAHAHAHAHA! You really are a fool, you dumb shit! I can't be defeated, not with the connections I have!"

Mansali: "Connections?"

Hidan: "You don't know about them, do you?"

Mansali: "I don't quite understand what you're talking about."

Hidan: "Heh. I lost alot of my power now, so I can only assume you've defeated that bitch Ilasnam."

Mansali: "That's correct. Now tell me who "they" are unless you want to be soloed right here and now."

Hidan: "Dumbass. Soon I'll be one of them, and there won't be anything you can do to stop me!"

Mansali: "You're evading the question."

Hidan: "Heheheh... Fucktard."

*Hidan teleports away in a shroud of black shadows*

Mansali: "Is swearing all he can do? He sounds like a trucker."

*a week later*

Mansali: "There's so many things I need to find out about now. Like what Ilasnam and Hidan meant..."

*all of a sudden, someone wearing a mask with a smiley face on it appears and attacks Mansali*

*Mansali dodges the blow*

Mansali: "Who are you? And what do you want with me?"

*the masked figure continues to assault Mansali, but can't land a blow on him*

???: "...You really are as good as they say..."

Mansali: "I believe I asked you a question."

???: "My business with you is none of your concern. You'll be dead soon anyways."

*Mansali lands a blow on the masked man but it does little to no damage*

Mansali: "You're tough."

???: "What you refer to as "tough" is what is required to take down someone of your skill level."

Mansali: "Answer me, what is your purpose."

???: "The will of the Leader."

Mansali: "This is a bit to much at once. Tell me who you are first."

*this conversation is going on at the same time as Mansali is continuing to evade the masked man's blows*

???: "Hmm. He's stronger than expected. This won't do. I have to report to the Leader that this mission was a failure... You may call me Rolo. Farewell."

*Rolo vanishes in a similar to manner to Hidan*

Mansali: "That looks just like... ugh, things are getting more and more complicated by the minute."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Dat Rolo.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

*Mansali the Solo Master Chapter 11*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 11_ 



*FACELESS*

*after his encounter with Mansali, Rolo returns to the hideout of the organization he works for (the hideout is very dark and is only slightly lit by candles arranged around the cave*

???: "I take it you weren't successful."

Rolo: "No, Leader. Forgive me."

???: "There's no reason to worry. My plans shall come to fruition soon enough. This failure means nothing."

Rolo: "Understood."

Menmar: "Hah, couldn't get things done, huh Rolo? How pathetic."

Gramm: "Silence, Menmar. That is not how we treat our subordinates."

Menmar: "Hah! Shouldn't we be free to say what we want?"

Gramm: "Not in the Leader's presence."

Menmar: "Grr..."

???: "Menmar."

Menamr: "Huh?"

???: "How about you try next. Given how confident you are, Mansali should be no problem for you, right?"

Menmar: "Stop being sarcastic!"

Gramm: "Menmar, be quiet."

???: "It's fine, Gramm. Menmar, you should know your place. Now then, will you attempt to complete the mission I have assigned to you? You only have the powers you do because of me."

Menmar: "Fine... I'll be going now..."

*Menmar leaves*

Rolo: "..."

Gramm: "Leader, are you sure it's okay to let him handle things?"

???: "Heheh... Even if he fails, it won't affect things one bit. We'd merely be getting rid of a small nuisance."

Gramm: "Not to be rude, Leader, but why did you allow him entry into Faceless in the first place?"

???: "I thought it would be amusing, and I was correct. Hidan's "metamorphosis" will be complete soon anyway. He may be stubborn, but at least he should carry out his orders well."

*switching back to Mansali, Mansali is done repairing his Solo Cave with Solo no Jutsu, when he is attacked again by Menmar (Menmar wears a mask with a sad face on it)*

Mansali: "Damn, another one!"

Menmar: "Ooh, I can smell your blood already!"

Mansali: "You seem different from the other guy. You're more of a noob than he was."

Menmar: "Hah! You won't be saying that when I've smashed your skull into the ground!

*Mansali grabs Menmar and teleports him out of the cave*

Mansali: "I just got done repairing the Solo Cave! I'm not going to let you wreck it anymore."

Menmar: "Hah! Okay, I'll finish you off in an instant!"

*Mansali and Menmar start fighting, with Mansali quickly gaining the upperhand*

Menmar: "Ugh!"

Mansali: "I've seen enough masks for one day. Sorry, but this game of peek-a-boo is about to end!"

*Mansali rips off Menmar's mask and throws it to the ground*

Mansali: "?! You're... Teuchi, the ramen guy of Konoha?!"

Teuchi: "..."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 11, 2013)

TEUCHI pek

how did you come up with the OC names?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Menmar is Teuchi.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

Spoiler tag that shit, Alias and Cake. 



Rainbow Cake said:


> how did you come up with the OC names?


What does OC mean?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Character


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

*Mansali the Solo Master: Chapter 12*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 12_ 



*Teuchi Ichiraku*

Teuchi: "..."

Mansali: "Well I have to admit, this is the dumbest outcome I could have thought of. Why the hell are you doing this?"

Teuchi: "Sales."

Mansali: "What?"

Teuchi: "Ramen sales."

Mansali: "No comment."

Teuchi: "See! It's people like you that drove me to do this! Ignoring my ramen shop, making my sales plummet! I need a living too! So I decided to get my revenge! That's why I joined Faceless, in order to get the power to get that revenge!"

Mansali: "Okay... So what is this "Faceless" and how did it give you such power?"

Teuchi: "Heh. Like I'll tell you! Go to hell!"

Mansali: "You're nothing but an amateur fighter. You can't beat me, let alone solo me."

Teuchi: "Heh, I may be the weakest Faceless member, but I can still take you down!"

Mansali: "Would Rolo happen to be a member of this "Faceless"?"

Teuchi: "Heh, that dumbass? I hate his guts, but yes he is!"

Mansali: "If he couldn't beat me, what makes you think you can? Aren't you the weakest one?"

Teuchi: "Shut up, bitch! Ramen fist!"

Mansali: "Hmph."

*Mansali dodges and slices Teuchi in half*

Teuchi: "Gah..."

*Teuchi drops to the floor, defeated*

Teuchi: "No! My revenge!"

Mansali: "No wonder nobody except Naruto and a few other buy your ramen. You seem to be too dumb to know how to make a ham sandwich. Your ramen must taste like shit."

Teuchi: "Damn you, Mansali!"

Mansali: "Care to tell me about that group of yours?"

Teuchi: "Heh, you're probably gonna kill me anyways. But what do I care? Those bastards can go fuck themselves."

Mansali: "?"

Teuchi: "Faceless is a goup of mask-wearing criminals who work to further our Leader's agenda."

Mansali: "Who is their leader, what is his agenda, and what does he want with me?"

Teuchi: "He... *cough*... he is..."

*all of a sudden, Teuchi's head explodes*

Mansali: "What the...?"

Gramm: "That's enough."

Mansali: "How did you do that?"

Gramm: "That's none of your concern."

Mansali: "Wasn't he one of you? Why'd you do that?"

Gramm: "Our Leader suspected Menmar may betray us, so he sent me to kill him in case he gave away any information."

*Gramm disappears the same way Hidan and Rolo did, leaving Mansali to wonder what was going on*

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You killed Teuchi!


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

@Alias

Yes, yes I did. problem?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Alias
> 
> Yes, yes I did. problem?


Since its Mansali...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 11, 2013)

Last chapter lacks Hidan


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

Good, now wait for the next chapter like a good Alias. 

@Cake

Too bad, so sad, go kill yourself.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Good, now wait for the next chapter like a good Alias.
> 
> @Cake
> 
> Too bad, so sad, go kill yourself.


Okay, I'll wait. It better be good. 

Dat Mansali.


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

^ It's Mansali, of course it'll be good. 

Anyway, starting the new chapter now.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> ^ It's Mansali, of course it'll be good.
> 
> Anyway, starting the new chapter now.


New chapter get. 

Are you going to have Rolo appearing in the next one by any chance?


----------



## NW (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry, Alias. No spoilers.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Sorry, Alias. No spoilers.


Fine then, Ill have to wait.


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

*Mansali the Solo Master: Chapter 13 - Cadiabi Castorflux*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13_ 



*Cadiabi Castorflux*

*5 days after Mansali's encouter with Teuchi*

???: "Rolo, I would like to send you out again. You know what you're up against now, after researching Mansali further. You should do fine."

Rolo: "I will be off then, Leader."

*Rolo vanishes*

???: "Heheheh."

*at the Solo Cave*

Mansali: "Damn... I still can't find out anything more about "Faceless"..."

*Rolo appears*

Mansali: "Y-you!"

Rolo: "It's over."

*Rolo appears behind Mansali, and tries to stab him through the heart with one of his knives*

*Mansali quickly turns around and blocks the knife with his MGS (Machine Gun Staff)*

*Rolo jumps back*

Rolo: "...You are a worthy opponent."

Mansali: "You... you seem to be utterly emotionless. Like a computer. I'd assume that all "faceless" members are like this, but Teuchi sure wasn't. So what's the deal, what exactly is wrong with you?"

Rolo: "I do not need to share my goals with you, however, I believe it may benefit me to let you know that I am not as loyal to Faceless as you would believe."

Mansali: "What? You mean you have goals that differ from what your "Leader" envisions?"

Rolo: "Correct. I trust you will not tell him this, as I may be a helpful ally in the future."

Mansali: "What's your real name anyway?"

Rolo: "Cadiabi Castorflux."

Mansali: "Quite the tongue-twister."

Cadiabi: "Indeed."

Mansali: "So, why are you aligned with Faceless? Are you a spy or something."

Cadiabi: "No. I merely needed the power they could give me for my own agenda."

Mansali: "And what would your agenda be?"

Cadiabi: "That is none of your concern."

Mansali: "I see..."

Cadiabi: "There is a bit more information I would prefer to give to you, but I have to account for the small but existent possibility that Gramm has been sent to assure the mission goes as planned."

Mansali: "You tried to kill me before, but now you seem like an ally. I don't get you."

*Cadiabi teleports behind Mansali and attempts to stab him, and although Mansali mostly dodges, his shoulder obtains a slightly big gash from the knife*

Mansali: "A knife that's even able to cut me. You guys at Faceless sure have some strong weaponry."

Cadiabi: "You are an essential part of our Leader's plan. Don't worry, I won't kill you, but rather I will make it appear to be so."

Mansali: "I still can't trust you completely."

*Mansali barrages Cadiabi with a series of punches, kicks, and different offensive jutsu*

Cadiabi: "Urgh... Mission failed, again..."

*Cadiabi disappears*

Mansali: "At least my cave wasn't wrecked this time... But that guy, just what does he want...?"

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm on chapter 6 so far


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you read the prequel to this first? The Day Mansali Soloed?


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh shit, no.  Link?


----------



## NW (Aug 12, 2013)

@Para


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Cadiabi Castorflux.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 12, 2013)

Dat SMGS 

And _The Day Mansali Soloed_ was amazing


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

…?

That was actually entertaining Fusion, good job.​


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 14_ 



*Hidan's Metamorphosis*

*Cadiabi returns to the Faceless hideout*

Cadiabi: "I have returned."

???: "I can see you weren't successful."

Cadiabi: "I'm sorry, Leader. I was not."

???: "Keheheheheheh... No matter, this still is not even a smudge on my plans. Everything will go as I will it, no matter what."

Cadiabi: "..."

???: "Rolo, you wouldn't happen to be hiding anything from me, would you? I was just about to send Gramm to check up on the mission."

Cadiabi: "... Are you implying that you don't completely trust me?"

???: "No, not at all. Gramm, however, is the most loyal and trustworthy member of Faceless. I tend to send him out to check up on many missions. I'd also watch how I'd talk to me if I were you, Rolo. If you're not careful with the way you speak, you just might raise a bit of suspicion, if the person you are wary of doesn't already know what you don't want him to, that is."

Cadiabi: "... Understood, Leader..."

???: "Good, that is all. You are dismissed."

*Cadiabi teleports away*

???: "Gramm, bring Hidan to me. I need to complete his "metamorphosis"."

Gramm: "As you wish, Leader."

*Hidan is in the forest killing innocent people and animals as sacrifices to Jashin*

Hidan: "GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA! HAIL JASHIN!"

*someone named Shira walks up to Hidan*

Shira: "Hidan, as a fellow Jashinist, I can tell that you are not acting according to Lord Jashin's will. The sacrifices are a bit... off."

Hidan: "So, you figured it out. But I'm surprised you care. Jashin is dead, after all."

Shira: "Have more faith, Hidan! He will definitely return!"

Hidan: "You fool! What do I need Jashin for? With my new powers, I am more of a god than he could ever be! I have surpassed Jashin! I only scream "Hail Jashin" in order to mock him."

Shira: "So, you feel you do not need a higher power?"

Hidan: "You could say that, you dumbshit. But that isn't entirely true. The one who gave me these powers is higher than any god. I could sense his power, it was incredible! Whoever he was, if it weren't for him I wouldn't be where I am now!"

Shira: "You bastard! Insulting Lord Jashin like that!"

Hidan: "Ah, just stop bitching already!"

*Hidan cuts off Shira's head with his (now) quadruple bladed scythe (the powers he received from Faceless added an extra blade to his scythe)*

*Gramm appears*

Hidan: "The fuck?"

Gramm: "The Leader of Faceless requires your presence. If you do not attend I will have to use force."

Hidan: "Ha, please! I'll kill you right here!"

Gramm: "The Leader gave you your powers and he can take them away from you."

Hidan: "Kuh... Fine. Just fucking shut the hell up already!"

*Hidan teleports away*

Gramm: "He really should expand his vocabulary..."

*Mansali shows up*

Mansali: "I thought I sensed something going on over here. Looks like I was correct."

Gramm: "Hmm, well the Leader never said that I had to return immediately, so I suppose it would be alright for me to kill you right here and end any future disturbances."

Mansali: "Fine then! I'll force you to spill everything about Faceless!"

Gramm: "Hmph."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 15_ 



*Gramm is...?!*

Mansali: "Hyah!"

*Mansali charges at Gramm and tries to hit him with the bottom end of his MGS (Machine Gun staff), but Gramm dodges and punches Mansali in the face*

Mansali: "Gah..."

*Gramm starts to use a variety of jutsu at different types, he quickly lifts and puts back down his mask when he uses Katons, but Mansali is unable to see his face to due to all the jutsu*

*Mansali ends up taking a bit of damage, unable to completely dodge and block all of Gramm's jutsu*

Mansali: "Heh!"

*Mansali appears behind Gramm and shoots him continuously in the back with some Solo Bullets from his MGS, damaging Gramm, though only a little*

*Gramm pursues Mansali and punches him multiple times in the gut before Mansali can react*

Mansali: "You're better than the other two. So, I take it that the order of strength levels in your little group, going from least to greatest, are Teuchi, Cadiabi, you, and your leader?"

Gramm: "I am not sure if my leader would allow me to confirm or deny such a statement, so I will not answer your question."

Mansali: "Whatever. I can pretty much see that is so anyway. But why are you so loyal to your leader?"

Gramm: "Stop asking questions. I won't answer them..."

*Gramm lifts up his mask and uses a Katon: "Gokyakku no Jutsu, although it is a quite larger one, bigger than the average one*

*it doesn't affect Mansali at all*

Mansali: "That attack is much weaker than the other ones you've been using. What are you aiming to accomplish with that?"

Gramm: "..."

*Gramm appears behind Mansali and stabs him through the gut with a sword he had been keeping hidden*

Mansali: "Guh! Damn, Faceless really does have strong weapons!"

*Gramm removes the sword and Mansali jumps back a little*

Mansali: "I'm gonna need to keep my distance from you if I want to win, though I'm sure you already know that."

Gramm: "It is quite obvious. Although, you will not win."

Mansali: "Is that so?"

*Mansali appears behind Gramm and punches him in the back of the skull, then  he rips off Gramm's mask before he can recover*

Mansali: "What?! That can't be. You're... Orichiraru?!"

Orichiraru: "Damn it..."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Crazysaskue21 (Aug 17, 2013)

who's mansoli?>


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2013)

^ Someone who soloes.


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2013)

WARNING: Very long chapter. Also, shitloads of stuff happens and is revealed


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 16_ 



*Void*

Mansali: "I KNOW I killed you..."

Orichiraru: "You did. But the Leader revived me. He said I owed him my life and servitude to repay him for giving me life again."

Mansali: "I see. So that explains your fierce loyalty. I guess it's come to this again. I killed you once and I will kill you again, old friend."

Orichiraru: "If you really think you can. However, the previous time you killed me, it was unjustified."

Mansali: "What are you talking about?"

Orichiraru: "..."

*Orichiraru's flashback starts*

Mansali: "Hey, Orichiraru. Haven't seen you in a few days."

Orichiraru: "Hello, Mansali."

Mansali: "Are you okay? You seem odd..."

Orichiraru: "Well, I've just been a little on edge lately, that's all."

Mansali: "Hmm, I see. Well, I'll be leaving now, I have things to do."

Orichiraru: "Bye."

*Mansali leaves*

???: "You want his Byakugan, don't you?!"

???: "The Byakugan of Mansali's friend, Katetsu. he is a member of the Huuga Clan which you have always admired for their Byakugan. Are you telling me you don't want those Byakugan eyes for yourself?"

Orichiraru: "Wh- what the? Of course I don't want them! Katetsu is a friend! I wouldn't do something like that to him! And where are you? It sounds like you're in my head!"

???: "That isn't important. Take his Byakugan!"

Orichiraru: "No! I won't!"

???: "Then I'll make you!"

*the evil voice possesses Orichiraru's body*

*??? finds Katetsu*

Katetsu: "Ah, Orichiraru! How's it going?"

???: "I am going to take your Byakugan. All this time, I have wanted your eyes. Wanted them so that I could have that power for myself."

Katetsu: "What? Wait, wouldn't you want the Sharingan instead?"

???: "No. It must be your eyes!"

*??? attacks Katetsu and rips his eyes out, then rips out Orichiraru's eyes and implants the Byakugan into his skull*

*Mansali appears*

Mansali: "Orichiraru! Why did you do this?!"

???: "So you've come after all, Mansali."

Mansali: "I sensed a huge evil suddenly appear within you. It seems you've unleashed your true intentions. Why put something like this into action NOW?"

???: "Ah well, you see, I just wanted to get the power of Byakugan for myself. Your friend's squealing over there was just an added bonus. Now then, shall I kill him?"

Mansali: "..."

*Mansali charges at ???, and just before Mansali cuts off his head, ??? leaves Orichiraru's body*

Orichiraru: "Huh? Mansali?"

*Mansali cuts off Orichiraru's head*

Mansali: "What a shame... Orichiraru..."

*Mansali implants Katetsu's eyes back into him*

*flashback ends*

Mansali: "I... I see... So that's what happened..."

Orichiraru: "Yes it is. I speak the truth. I honestly wish that things could go back to the way they were, but sadly that's impossible. My only wishes now are to serve the Leader and to kill that guy who possessed my with my own hands. My life has no other purpose."

Mansali: "You're wrong. Noone's life is without meaning. It doesn't have to be like this."

Orichiraru: "Unfortunately it does. My Leader himself trained me, so don't expect defeating me to be so easy!"

*Orichiraru rapidly punches and kicks Mansali, then uses a special Jutsu only Faceless members can use to cause considerable damage to Mansali*

Mansali: "Ugh..."

*the surrounding landscape suffers alot of damage from the shockwaves caused by the fighting*

Mansali: "*huff* *huff*"

Orichiraru: "This is the end, Mansali."

Mansali: "Hah! If that's what you want to call it."

*Mansali disappears behind Orichiraru and takes his sword*

Orichiraru: "Shit!"

*Mansali cuts of both of Orichiraru's arms and kicks Orichiraru into a nearby cliff*

Orichiraru: "Ugh........"

*Orichiraru coughs up blood*

Mansali: "And... we're done here."

*Mansali tosses the sword off into the distance*

*Mansali walks over to Orichiraru*

Mansali: "I'm sorry it had to come to this. Now I will finish you off. Goodbye."

Orichiraru: "Gah... I'm sorry... Void..."

Mansali: "?! Void? Is that the name of your leader?"

Orichiraru: "I guess there's no harm in telling you. Yes, the name of the leader of Faceless is Void. Or at least, that's his alias. No one knows his true identity... I just regret... that I couldn't kill that bastard who got me killed originally..."

???: "Heheheh... Nice job on spilling my alias, Gramm."

Orichiraru: "!! Leader! I'm sorry! I didn't think it would matter!"

Void: "That's not the point. I thought you were loyal to me. Too bad. Now to dispose of you. But first..."

Mansali: "?"

Void: "I'm sure you recall that "evil voice" who possessed you to do the things you did that ended up with you being killed by Mansali, correct?"

Orichiraru: "Y-yes? I don't understand what you're-"

Void: "That was me."

Mansali and Orichiraru: "!!!"

Orichiraru: "That... THAT CAN'T BE! I trusted you! I dedicated my life to you! And you were the one I was trying to kill all along!"

Void: "I don't see why you're surprised. I AM evil after all."

Orichiraru: "Rrg... DIE!"

*Orichiraru gathers the last of his strength and lunges at Void*

*Void grabs Orichiraru's neck and throws him to the ground*

Mansali: "Orichiraru!"

Void: "Don't try to help him."

*Void reaches his hand out at Mansali and suddenly Mansali's arm breaks and Mansali is held down by an invisible force*

Mansali: "Argh... What the hell?!"

*Void picks up the sword Mansali threw and proceeds to cut Orichiraru's legs off, and then he kicks the rest of Orichiraru around for a good minute, with Mansali unable to do anything but watch*

Void: "This is pretty fun. Perhaps I should make a hobby of things like this."

Orichiraru: "..."

*Void cuts off Orichiraru's head*

Mansali: "!!..."

Void: "Well, I think that's about enough. I guess I'll see you again soon, Mansali. Well, maybe not. Who knows? Ahahahahaha."

*Void dissapears and so does the force holding Mansali down*

Mansali: "Kuh... I can't believe this... VOID! I swear... I will find you, and I will solo you!"

*CHAPTER END*




Whew. Three chapters in a day.


----------



## NW (Aug 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 17_ 



*Heading Towards the Conclusion*

*a day after the end of the previous chapter*

Mansali: "It's a good thing I'm so boss, otherwise my arm wouldn't have healed this fast. Well, I have to get going now. I'm going to take care of that Void guy once and for all. I will personally solo the shit out of him! Not literally though... That would be weird."

*Using his Solo Sense, Mansali manages to track down the cave that houses the lair of "Faceless"*

*inside the cave*

Void: "Rolo."

Cadiabi: "Yes, Leader?"

Void: "Not counting me, you are the only member of "Faceless" left. Hidan is here, so it's time to start the ritual."

Cadiabi: "But leader, Mansali is here. I can sense him."

Void: "I'm aware. But he won't get to this part of the cave so easily. It's like a giant maze. Furthermore, I created this cave using the energy of Anti-Solo, the same energy I used to create Ilasnam. Now, I will start the ritual."

Hidan: "What the fuck are you doing, huh?!"

Void: "Heh."

*all of a sudden, a circle with a bunch of odd markings opens in the ground, and a red energy consumes Hidan, and starts to electrocute him*

Hidan: "Ugh... GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

Void: "That's 800,000 volts. Using my powers, I can keep you alive with your body in perfect condition. All you have to do is experience this pain for 20 minutes and your metamorphosis will be complete. It should be no problem for a masochist like you, correct?"

Hidan: "F- fuck you... Even I have my limits... Rrgh... GAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

Cadiabi: "..."

Void: "Heheh. You always go on about how you want to experience pain together with people, but when the pain hits a certain point, you'll squeal in agony like any other human being. Everyone in this world wears a mask of some sort, whether physical or metaphorical."

Hidan: "GGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!"

Void: "Rolo, go find Mansali and kill him."

Cadiabi: "Alright."

*Cadiabi teleports away*

Mansali: "Ugh, I'm completely lost in this place. I can't figure out what's what and the walls are so strong that even I can't break them! They seem to be made out of Anti-Solo..."

*Cadiabi teleports in*

Mansali: "You!"

Cadiabi: "You've got to be kidding me. How did you get past that army of Super Saiyan 100 Godzillas?"

Mansali: "They were an easy solo."

Cadiabi: "I see. The Leader really needs to get some better security..."

Mansali: "Now, how about we cut the idle chit-chat and get down to business?"

Cadiabi: "There is no need to start anything. I am not your enemy. Not right now, at least."

Mansali: "What exactly is your purpose?"

Cadiabi: "You really are persistent. I will not tell you what my purposes are. Please refrain from asking again."

Mansali: "... !!"

Cadiabi: "?"

Mansali: "Before, I couldn't quite sense your chakra completely, but this cave seems to be making it easier... This chakra is..."

Cadiabi: "Hmm... Well, maybe you can figure something out from what you just sensed. Anyway, we're going."

Mansali: "Going where?"

Cadiabi: "To the Leader of Faceless."

Mansali: "You mean Void?"

Cadiabi: "I don't know how you found out his alias, but yes, that is where we are headed. Come on."

*Mansali and Cadiabi head deeper into the cave*

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 19, 2013)

10/10 chapter pek


----------



## NW (Aug 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 18_ 



*Confrontation*

Mansali: "So, do you "Faceless" guys have any connection to someone named Ilasnam? This cave is made of the same energy he was comprised of."

Cadiabi: "As a matter of fact, we do. Our leader, Void, created him."

Mansali: "So that thing about being made from the energy of my defeated opponents or whatever was straight up bull?"

Cadiabi: "Well, that's one way of putting it."

Mansali: "Where did Void get this "Anti-Solo" power from?"

Cadiabi: "..."

Mansali: "?"

Cadiabi: "I am not qualified to answer."

Mansali: "Wha... You've been spilling all kinds of information, but you can't tell me something as important as this?!"

Cadiabi: "Sorry."

Mansali: "..."

Cadiabi: "We are here."

Void: "Ah, Rolo. I see you have returned. And you've brought some entertainment along with you."

Cadiabi: "Yes. I will kill Mansali here in front of you."

Mansali: "?! What?"

Cadiabi: "..."

Mansali: "Don't give me "..." you bastard! What is going on!"

Void: "Mansali, you always seem so calm and collected, so sure of victory, but right now you seem shocked and confused. Am I really that intimidating?"

Mansali: "Stop flattering yourself. Anyone would be confused in a situation like this."

Void: "Ah, stop that. You're going to hurt my feelings."

Mansali: "Shut up, you asshole. Why do you want me dead so bad?"

Void: "So that you can no longer interfere with my plans, like you did that time long ago..."

Mansali: "Long ago...?"

Void: "Well now, let's get the show started. Rolo, kill him."

Cadiabi: "..."

*Cadiabi charges at Mansali and using three knives (one in both hands and one in his mouth) he relentlessly assaulted him*

Mansali: "Damn, you really are good, but you can't hit me. I can keep dodging like this all day."

Cadiabi: "Rrgh..."

Mansali: "No matter how many times you try to kill me, you never realize that your fighting abilities are inferior to mine. How sad."

Cadiabi: "It's true. I'm not nearly as strong as you. No human being could ever hope to match your power... But... that would be implying I'm human!"

Mansali: "! Are you telling me you're... NOT human? That would explain that odd chakra, but that chakra was..."

Cadiabi: "Whether I meant literally or metaphorically that I am not human is up to you to decide. I have no intention of letting you know anything else about me."

Void: "Anything ELSE? Rolo, is there something you're not telling me?"

Cadiabi: "I... I was referring to how he sensed my chakra! Does that not count as finding something out about me, Leader?"

Void: "Heh... Carry on. I suppose I got worked up over nothing."

*Cadiabi and Mansali continue fighting, with Cadiabi losing*

Void: "Oh come on, it can't be that hard. Just kill him."

Cadiabi: "Why don't you try?"

Void: "You seem a bit on edge. Maybe I really should take your advice and try killing him myself. Although, I'd rather not get my hands dirty, so keep going. Hidan's metamorphosis is almost up anyway."

Hidan: "YOU MOTHERFU- GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

Void: "*sigh*"

Mansali: "... Anyway... what do you mean by "whether literally or metaphorically"? Which is it? Just who... or rather WHAT... are you?"

Cadiabi: "I already told you... I'm Cadiabi Castorflux."

Void: "I don't recall authorizing you to give out your real name, Rolo."

Cadiabi: "Heh, like I care!"

Void: "Losing your cool, huh? That's to be expected from someone like you."

*in the midst of all the talking, Mansali dashes up to Cadiabi, and gives him a nice, old-fashioned, extra hard punch to the face (with extra soloness)*

Cadiabi: "Guaaah!"

*Cadiabi is knocked into part of the surrounding rock wall*

Void: "Hah! This is more entertaining than I thought it would be!"

Cadiabi: "Now seems like an appropriate time..."

Void: "Hm?"

Cadiabi: "I have never been loyal to you. All this time, my service to you has been to further my own ends. I no longer need you."

Void: "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU no longer need ME? That's a good one. It's because of me that you even have those nifty powers. But let me ask you something, Rolo. How come you never noticed that I already knew you weren't loyal to me?"

Cadiabi: "What?"

Void: "You were nothing but a pawn to further MY own ends. I kept you around because you were the most useful, but you've kind of overstayed your welcome now. Hidan's metamorphosis is just about complete, and once it is, I think I'll have him kill you."

Cadiabi: "Hmph. You underestimate me, Void."

Void: "Is that so?"

Hidan: "Rrgh... GAAAAAH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"

*all of a sudden, the electricity and weird circle surrounding Hidan disappear in a sudden burst of red energy*

Hidan: "Ah, my power has increased so much! It feels so good!"

Mansali: "Kuh..."

Void: "And now, pick a mask of any type, give any description."

Hidan: "Ha, as if a mask will just appear! Okay, I pick a pink mask with roses and unicorns on it."

*a pink mask with roses and unicorns appears on Hidan's face*

Hidan: "Fuck!"

Void: "Heheheh... I have to admit, this is kind of funny. By the way Hidan, if you want to keep those powers of yours, you'd better keep that mask on. That signifies your allegiance to me."

Hidan: "What?! Ah, fine..."

Void: "Heh... This is starting to get really interesting."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## NW (Aug 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 19_ 



*Showdown*

Void: "Hidan, kill Rolo."

Cadiabi: "Hey, Mansali."

Mansali: "?"

Cadiabi: "What do you say to teaming up in order to get this done quicker?"

Mansali: "No, for two reasons. The first is that I obviously don't trust you, and the second is that if I teamed up with you to beat him, it wouldn't exactly be soloing, now would it? I will not abandon the Will of Solo, no matter what!"

Cadiabi: "Heh. Respectable loyalty. Fine then. It's only Hidan, he can't be that hard to beat, even with his new powers."

Hidan: "Keheheheh! I'll rip you to pieces!"

Mansali: "Don't get too carried away, though. He might get your blood."

Cadiabi: "Don't worry about it."

*Cadiabi and Hidan start fighting, eventually, Cadiabi rips off two of the blades on Hidan's scythe*

Hidan: "You fuckcicle!"

Cadiabi: "Here."

*Cadiabi tosses one of the two blades to Hidan*

Hidan: "?"

Cadiabi: "Throw the scythe down. Don't you think it would be more... interesting to fight with these blades?"

Hidan: "... Hah! Okay, I'll play your shitty little game!"

*Hidan tosses his scythe aside*

*Cadiabi and Hidan charge at each other, and at the same Cadiabi cuts Hidan, he also allows Hidan to cut him with his scythe piece*

Hidan: "Hah! Did you actually TRY to get cut? Dumbass! It's over now!"

*Cadiabi kicks Hidan in the face and takes the scythe piece from him, then throws both scythe pieces*

Hidan: "What the?!"

*Cadiabi retrieves both scythe pieces and gives his scythe piece to Hidan*

Cadiabi: "Here's your scythe piece back. Try and do something more interesting this time around."

Hidan: "Hah! I'll do something interesting alright!"

Mansali: "Ah, I see what he's trying to do..."

Hidan: "Big mistake, retard! I can't believe you didn't know about my technique!"

*Hidan makes the ritual circle on the ground and then sucks on the scythe blade he was given from Cadiabi, unknowingly inhaling his OWN blood*

Hidan: "Heheh. DIE!"

*Hidan runs out of his circle, grabs his scythe, runs back to the circle, and stabs himself in the heart*

Hidan: "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Heh... Heheh... ?!... Why are you still standing?!"

Cadiabi: "That blood you just inhaled wasn't mine. It was your own. And it seems to be just as I suspected. When you perform the ritual after inhaling your own blood instead of someone else's, the pain you receive doubles."

Hidan: "Grr... You bastard! You tricked me!"

Cadiabi: "No offense, but that's not really a hard thing to do..."

Hidan: "Rrrrggghhhh....... Ugh..."

*Cadiabi runs up to Hidan and Rasengans him in the face*

Mansali: "!... He knows the rasengan?"

Hidan: "FUCK YOOOOOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!"

*Hidan passes out and the floor beneath him crumbles, and Hidan falls into a seemingly endless abyss.*

Mansali: "What? These cave floors are hallow?"

Cadiabi: "This cave is going to collapse if any more excessive fighting occurs... Hidan is immortal, so he might possible return, but that's if he can get out of all those rocks he's undoubtedly going to be buried in..."

Void: "Well, that was a disappointment. I suppose I'll just have to take care of things myself now. Rolo, it's about time for you to die."

Cadiabi: "Even I do die, It won't happen without me putting a dent in that mask of yours. You always take such pride in talking about how other people always wear some kind of mask, and although you wear a physical mask, I wonder if you have a metaphorical mask as well."

Void: "?"

Cadiabi: "Either way, that physical mask that you're wearing, that completely pitch black chunk of metal with no eye holes that you somehow see through... I will make sure to at least put a scratch on that bulky representation of your ridiculously huge pride."

Void: "Hah! Big talk, but you won't be able to back it up. I promise you two things. The first, is that you will die right here, and the second is that you will not put even a dent on my mask!"

Mansali: "So, Void's fighting capabilities are finally about to be unveiled, it seems..."

Void: "Heheheh. I don't think so, Mansali. I won't have to use many of my skills in order to defeat someone like him."

Cadiabi: "Don't be too sure! I won't allow you to get in the way of my goals, even if it costs me my life!"

Void: "Ha, if you die right here, how will you accomplish your goals?"

Cadiabi: "You really don't know anything about me. I thought it was odd that you never asked for my identity when I joined already wearing a mask. That was the first clue that you were suspicious of me."

Void: "Enough talking. I'll put an end to your existence right here!"

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 20, 2013)

Give me back my Hidan 


I'll wait seven years if I have to


----------



## NW (Aug 20, 2013)

Fine. 

Just go dig him up yourself.


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 20_ 



*The Narrator*

Cadiabi: "Hmph."

*Cadiabi charges at Void, but none of his attacks affect Void, who is standing unmoving, taking all of Cadiabi's attacks*

Void: "This doesn't even tickle. Tell me this isn't the best you can do."

Cadiabi: "..."

Mansali: "I don't trust you, Cadiabi, but right now we share a common enemy. Let me know if you want me to switch out and solo him."

Void: "Heh. You think you could solo me that easily? Good luck with that. You'll be needing it, with that _other thing_ inside you."

Mansali: "..."

*Mansali recalls what Ilasnam said about him having "something else" inside of him*

Mansali: "What are you..."

*Mansali is confused! Void is confident! What will happen now! The tension sure is rising! Can Cadiabi defeat Void?*

Mansali, Cadiabi, and Void: "Who the hell are you?"

*Why, I'm the Narrator! How's it going, fellas?*

Mansali: "Narrator?"

*Yeah! I narrate the story!*

Cadiabi: "Story?"

*The fanfic you're in, silly!*

Mansali: "Fanfic? One where the narrator starts talking to the characters?"

*Well, the author thought the series was getting too dark for its intended purpose, so he decided to throw me in here to brighten things up!*

Void: "Is that so? Because all you're doing is pissing me off."

Mansali: "Author? You mean Fusion? I killed him in chapter 5 or something of The Day Mansali Soloed."

*Or did you? You were still in a fanfic, so he merely wrote himself to be killed by you!*

Mansali: "Yeah, no. I fucking killed him."

*Well apparently you didn't, buddy.*

Cadiabi: "I... am extremely confused right now..."

Mansali: "If this Fusion guy had to throw this garbage in here this late in the game, then he must have realized how this has turned from a funny little comedy fanfic to a badly written shonen."

*Ah shucks, don't insult the author! That's something you just don't do!*

Cadiabi and Void: "...?"

Mansali: "If he's so great, why doesn't he just make himself the FV of this fanfiction so we can fight again?"

*He's apparently too much of a pussy.*

Mansali: "Indeed. Wait, didn't you just tell me not to insult the author?"

*Yes I did. Why?*

Mansali: "..."

Void: "..."

Cadiabi: "..."

Hidan (buried somewhere deep down): "What the fuck is wrong with this guy?"

Mansali: "Well, anyway... I killed the author Fusion, so now I'm going to kill YOU!"

*Ohohohohohohohoho! Silly Mansali! You can't kill the Narrator!*

Mansali: "You sound like those kids from the Trix commercials."

*I beg your pardon?*

Mansali: "Mansali no Jutsu!"

*Mansali uses Mansali no Jutsu to redirect the Narrator's annoying bullshit back at him, which ends up killing him*

*AAAAAAAAAAH!*

Mansali: "All hell really IS breaking loose. Cadiabi, hurry up and defeat Void."

Cadiabi: "I'm... uh... on it!"

Void: "The quicker this is over, the better. Who knows what will show up next if this goes on?"

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat Cadiabi. 


Dat Mansali killing fusion 

And Hidan! 10/10


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2013)

Lol the fourth wall has just been raped.


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 21_ 



*An Unexpected Twist*

Void: "Bitchslap no Jutsu!"

*Void slaps Cadiabi very hard*

Cadiabi: "That wasn't even a jutsu! That's just playing dirty!"

Void: "Maybe so! Either way, I'm ending this right here!"

*Void relentlessly assaults Cadiabi, punching and kciking him in every single place, then kicking him into the air and using a variety of super powerful Katons (by quickly lifting up his mask and then putting it back down) to badly burn Cadiabi (Cadiabi's powers make him somewhat resistant to flames, but not completely, so he wasn't completely incinerated by the Katons, but was only badly burned)*

Cadiabi: "U... urgh..."

Void: "You're pathetic. Die here and now."

Cadiabi: "..."

*Cadiabi teleports behind Void and stabs him with one of his knives*

Void: "Gah! Why you-! Using my own Faceless weaponry against me! I'd like to see you try that with a normal knife!"

Cadiabi: "I thought you weren't against playing dirty. Or is that only when things are going in your favor?"

Void: "Heheh... Things are _still_ going in my favor. Not even another one of those annoying narrators showing up can throw me off track!"

Cadiabi: "Void is stabbed like the bitch he is! What could possibly happen next?!"

Void: "Hah. Very funny. You're starting to show more of your personality, it seems. You're no longer behaving like a computer. Are you that pressured?"

*Cadiabi punches Void in the gut, and after Void hits the ground, he removes the knife he was stabbed with and throws it at Cadiabi, just missing his head*

Void: "Damn, my aim was a bit off..."

Cadiabi: "Well, aren't you going to use _that_ power to hold me down? Or... do you already know that it won't work on me."

Void: "What exactly are you anyway? I'm curious now."

Cadiabi: "I have no intention of telling you anything. Just go ahead and die."

*Cadiabi throws 4 of his special knives, and each one hits one of Void's arms and legs, pinning him down on the ground*

Mansali: "This is it, it seems. Admittedly, I'm surprised I didn't have to step in. Though, I wanted to fight him just for a good challenge, as those are very rare for me."

Cadiabi: "Go to hell... Void."

*Cadiabi throws one last knife at Void's face, but a reddish, infinity-symbol-shaped tail shoots out of Void's right arm and grabs the knife, throwing it back at Cadiabi and hitting him in the left arm*

*the tail retracts and disappears into Void*

Cadiabi: "Urgh... So you're finally getting serious, huh..."

Void: "You left me with no choice..."

Mansali: "Th-that can't be... You're..."

Void: "That's right, Mansali. I am the Jinchuuriki of the Infinity-Tails."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 21, 2013)

THE VOID IS THE JUUBI JINCHURIKI! 

...Mansali will still solo


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2013)

*THE* VOID? 

*JUUBI* JINCHURIKI? 

What fanfic are you reading?


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 22_ 



*The Death of Cadiabi Castorflux*

Mansali: "Jinchuriki of the Infinity-Tails? That's impossible! I killed the Infinity-Tailed Platypus myself!"

Void: ""Jinchuriki of the Infinity-Tails" is too long. How about we just say the PlatyJin?"

Mansali: "Whatever! Answer my question!"

Void: "Alright. Well, first you must know that you were foolish for thinking Infinity-Tails could be killed. Even after you blew it to smithereens, it regenerated from just the small amount of its DNA that was left. Unless you completely erase all traces of its DNA, there is no way to kill it for good. So, after it regenerated, I went up to it and used a jutsu to become its Jinchuriki. It was a tough job, sealing that thing inside me, but I was victorious in the end. Although, there was a slight side-effect..."

*Void grasps his mask, almost as if he wants to cover his face*

Mansali: "...?"

Void: "Well anyway, there's the story. Now, Cadiabi, let's end this, shall we?"

Cadiabi: "Stopped calling me Rolo, huh?"

Void: "Of course. You are no longer aligned with me. What use do I have for calling you by that alias? But why don't you just join up with me again? That should be a more peaceful way to resolve this conflict, no?"

Cadiabi: "Good point. But I'm not in the mood for peaceful resolutions right now."

*Cadiabi charges at Void, but the knives in Void suddenly come out, as if aided by some mysterious force*

*Void takes one of the knives and throws it at Cadiabi, thus piercing Cadiabi's heart*

Cadiabi: "Ugh... gah!"

Void: "Heh. With the powers you have, any normal knife wouldn't have affected you. But I'm afraid it's over for you now."

Cadiabi: "You... you bastard..."

Void: "Heh... heheheh.... HAHAHA! You'll pay for defying me! Go straight to hell!"

Mansali: "Well, this was an unexpected outcome..." 

*all of a sudden, the cave starts shaking*

Cadiabi: "Shit..."

Mansali: "Cadiabi, we can get out of here."

Cadiabi: "Heh... You'd help me?"

Mansali: "If it comes to it, and I eventually have to kill you, then so be it. But right now I have no reason to let you die in this cave."

Cadiabi: "No... I can tell... I am going to die... Trust me, if you knew about me, you'd definitely want me to..."

Mansali: "What? What are you?"

Cadiabi: "*Cough*... I already told you... I'm... Cadiabi... Castor... flux..."

Void: "Mansali, Cadiabi is about to die, so how about you and I get this fight started right now?"

*Cadiabi, with the knife still in his heart, picks up another one of the knives and starts walking towards Void*

Void: "Come on, Mansali! I'll end you here. Then I'll be so much closer to completing my plans."

Mansali: "Is that so? Well if I were you, before I'd worry about me... I'd look right behind you."

Void: "What?"

*Void turns around and Cadiabi cuts Voids mask with the knife he picked up, making a huge, vertical scratch on Void's mask*

Void! "!!!"

Cadiabi: "I told you I'd put a dent on that mask of yours."

Void: "Heheh... You... You... Rrgh..."

Mansali: "You have nothing left to lose, Cadiabi. Why not just tell me what you are?"

Cadiabi: "Asking this from someone who's about to die? You really must be curious, huh? But even though you're curious, I won't tell you. Just defeat Void and be done with all of this "Faceless" business. Isn't that what you want?"

Mansali: "..."

Cadiabi: "There are some stories that are just better left untold, and who or what I am happens to be one of them..."

*Cadiabi purposely backs off the edge of the huge cliff formed from the currently occuring cave-in, and falls into the abyss*

Void: "You bastard!"

Cadiabi: "Heheh..."

*Cadiabi removes his mask, but his face is hidden by shadows, and he throws his mask against the rock wall as he falls, shattering it*

Cadiabi: "Consider this my final "fuck you", Void..."

Void: "Rrg... You... You..."

Cadiabi: "Keheheh... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

*with that Cadiabi forever disappears into the darkness, his true identity and nature, forever remaining a mystery*

Void: "You fucking BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD!"

Mansali: "Hmph. Died like a true solo master. Too bad the only solo master is me."

Void: "He couldn't have soloed anyone if he tried."

Mansali: "He sure soloed you. Soloed your pride at least. You're not nearly as calm and collected as you were before. That's what you get for sitting on your ass and letting everyone else do everything for you. You may try to come off as intimidating, but really, you're nothing but a child who couldn't quite grow up. How pathetic."

Void: "Heh... Heheh... Keep thinking that... Right here, right now... I will kill you!"

Mansali: "No, I will kill YOU. And find out what's beneath that mask, while I'm at it."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Ghost (Aug 22, 2013)

who the fuck is rolo


----------



## Alaude (Aug 22, 2013)

I was bored so I caught up with this 

[sp]Cadiabi was awesome  

Maybe he'll come back later 

[/sp]


----------



## NW (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 23_ 



*Void's Identity Revealed!*

Mansali: "This ends here."

Mansali charges at Void and knees him in the guts, but when he tries to take off Void's mask, Void ducks and punches Mansali in the face, then throws 800 Futon: Rasenhsurikens at him*

*Mansali absorbs them all using the Sharinbyakurinnegan*

Void: "Heh..."

Mansali: "How do you know the Futon: Rasenhsuriken? That jutsu is something only Uzumaki Naruto of Konoha can use. Well, and me of course. But that's only because I'm so boss. How do you have it?"

Void: "When Uzumaki Naruto started using that technique, it interested me. So I took the ability for myself with my Nagennirukaybnirahs."

Mansali: "Your what?"

Void: "It's Sharinbyakurinnegan spelled backwards. My eyes appear normal, but have all the abilities of your Sharinbyakurinnegan."

Mansali: "Damn. Well that explains how you see through that mask. Things are getting interesting. I might actually have a challenge with you."

Void: "And it'll be your last."

Mansali: "Okay, that line was just straight up corny..."

Void: "Like you can do any better..."

Mansali: "Of course I can. My dialogue has been better than yours for each and every chapter you've appeared in!"

Void: "Wha... No it isn't. I'm the stereotypical big bad master manipulator with pawns. Go check TVTropes! No one can beat my dialogue!"

Mansali: "Is it just me or does it seem like the fourth wall has been brutally raped beyond the point of repair?"

Void: "I blame that narrator..."

Mansali: "Anyway... PlatyJin or not, I will defeat you!"

Void: "I'll kill you just like I did Orichiraru and Cadiabi."

Mansali: "I'm different from them. A true solo master would never willingly be the pawn of anyone. Especially not someone like you."

Void: "Solo master? Wouldn't you lose that title if you got soloed even once?"

Mansali: "I suppose. Too bad I've never lost and never will. Bitch."

Void: "Your dialogue sucks and so do you! I'll destroy you!"

Mansali: "Wait a second... Why did you go through all the trouble of getting Orichiraru killed just to revive him as your pawn? Why was he that important?"

Void: "It was for mere entertainment. After all, what fun is completing plans like mine if I can't have a bit of fun along the way?"

Mansali: "That's sick..."

Void: "Indeed. Now, I will see to it that my plans are not disrupted anymore."

Mansali: "Didn't you say something to Cadiabi earlier about how your plans wouldn't be disrupted? It seems you're bothered more than you let on. Unfortunately, as long as you're wearing that mask, I can't give you a pacifier to help you get over the fact that your plans are going to shit."

Void: "Heheheh... You know nothing of my plans. I will end this all here. I will make sure you're dead!"

Mansali: "If you say so. But tell me..."

*Void Runs at Mansali*

Mansali: "...who..."

*Mansali takes out four of his swords (he can pull any of his 90001 swords out of the solo dimension at any given time) and slices Void's mask up, then kicks him into a rock wall*

Mansali: "...ARE YOU?!"

Void: "Hahahahahaha... I guess I've got no choice now but to reveal that to you..."

Mansali: "..."

*Void, with his mask broken into pieces, starts to stand up*

Mansali: "!"

Void: "I didn't think you'd actually be able to break my mask... Ah well... Not like it matters..."

Mansali: "... !!!!!"

Void: "..."

Mansali: "You are... Obtito?"

Obtito: "I suppose there's no keeping secrets anymore, huh? Yes, I am Obtito."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 14_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat quadruple bladed scythe 

Dat cliffhanger!


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 22, 2013)

Fusion said:


> WARNING: Very long chapter. Also, shitloads of stuff happens and is revealed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 16_
> ...



[sp]Nooo. Noooooo! How could someone pin Mansali down like that?!

And did you make Orochiraru really say
Orichiraru: "Huh? Mansali?"

in their first fight? Because if you planned this far ahead, you need to take over the real Naruto, forget Kishimoto 

Also...


???

[/sp]


----------



## NW (Aug 22, 2013)

@Bonta

No, no. Not THAT Void. That's just coincidence.


----------



## NW (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 24_ 



*Mansali Vs. Obtito*

Mansali: "How did you survive?"

Obtito: "Well, I originally tried to steal your Sharinbyakurinnegan, and you tried to kill me to put an end to it. I has already been behind a string of missing person reports, using them for my experiments. That's when I cam after you. Too bad you didn't finish me off. I was more powerful than you thought, and I survived. Back then, I was merely starting to enact my plans, but now I am so much closer to completing them. After being defeated by you, I soon learned that my bloodline allows, under certain conditions, for one to awaken the Nagennirukaybnirahs. I worked hard to meet those conditions, and eventually awakened it. Something no one had managed to do for the last 1000 years. It was a good substitute for the Sharinbyakurinnegan."

Mansali: "I see... Well, I'll finish you once and for all now..."

Obtito: "Good. Come and meet your end!"

Mansali: "Wait!"

Obtito: "?"

Mansali: "What are these plans of yours...?"

Obtito: "Well I suppose there isn't any harm in telling you. I've already spilled just about everything else."

Mansali: "..."

Obtito: "My goal is simply to infect every person on this planet with the power of the Infinity-Tails. I will use it to force them to do their bidding, rebuilding this world into whatever I desire!"

Mansali: "That's it? Really?"

Obtito: "What?"

Mansali: "THAT'S your evil plan? That's so generic! Hell, I'm the protagonist of this fanfic and even _I_ can come up with something better than that."

Obtito: "Okay, stop breaking he fourth wall."

Mansali: "It's already broken. It has been since that narrator guy showed up. We'll need to call some construction workers to fix it something..."

Obtito: "Oh..."

Mansali: "So, uh... Should we continue fighting or what?"

Obtito: "Of course. I'm the FV, aren't I?"

Mansali: "How the hell should I know? Maybe, maybe not. I don't care. Whoever the FV is, I'll solo him too."

Obtito: "You won't solo me."

Mansali: "Are you even the FV?"

Obtito: "Of course I am!"

Mansali: "Okay. Whatever... Let's just get back to fighting..."

Obtito: "Okay, I'll kill you, and complete my plans!"

Mansali: "WAIT!"

Obtito: "What now?"

Mansali: "What's the deal with your face? It's so badly burned that it was almost hard to recognize you when the mask came off."

Obtito: "Oh, this? Well, this is the side-effect I was taking about. When I became the PlatyJin, my face was badly burned in the process."

Mansali: "Oh, I see..."

Obtito: "..."

Mansali: "..."

Obtito: "..."

*Mansali runs up to Obtito and starts trying to cut him with his 4 swords, but Obito manages to dodge most of the strikes, getting cut only a few times*

Mansali: "Hmph."

Obtito: "Grr..."

*Obtito jumps back*

Obtito: "Heh, this is harder than I expected."

Mansali: "I'm not even using my full power left. This can't be all you've got."

Obtito: "I don't need to do anything. Not with _that_ thing inside you about to activate."

*Mansali remembers what he was told about him having "something else" inside of him*

Mansali: "What do you... GAAAAAAH!"

*Mansali starts being taken over by some odd force*

Obtito: "Your fight with Ilasnam infected you with this. Just now is it showing itself! This is the Will of Zero!"

Mansali: "Will of Zero?"

Obtito: "Yes. Let it consume you.Throw away the Will of Solo. With the Will of Zero, you won't solo, you'll zero!"

Mansali: "No, I will never abandon soloing! Besides, zeroing wouldn't even make sense. Wouldn't "zeroing" imply I wouldn't even exist anymore? meaning all my future opponents would just have the shit beat out of them by nothing?"

Obtito: "No! It's not that complicated. Accept it."

Mansali: "Lies! I will never abandon the Will of Solo!"

*Mansali breaks free from the Influence of the Will of Zero*

Obtito: "!"

Mansali: "I've had enough of this. Just drop dead already... Obtito."

*Mansali shoots a lamda-driven Rasenchidorikamehameha x1,000,000 at Obtito*

*a huge explosion occurs in the cave*

Mansali: "That's strange. That attack should have destroyed much more than just this cave."

Obtito: "I absorbed most of it with my Naginbyashis!"

Mansali: "I thought it was Nagennirukaybnirahs."

Obtito: "W-... whatever! You know what I mean!"

Mansali: "You're pathetic! At least remember the name of your own doujutsu! Or call it something shorter! By the way, why don't you use that force to hold me down like you did before you killed Orichiraru? is it because you know it won't affect me when I get serious?"

Obtito: "Grr... This is it... DIEEEEEEEEEEE!"

*Obtito charges at Mansali recklessly*

Mansali: "Heh. What Cadiabi was saying definitely has some truth to it. Besides that physical mask you had... your metaphorical mask..."

Obtito: "AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!"

Mansali: "...was just hiding that you're nothing but an overgrown toddler."

*Mansali rips off Obtito's shirt and uses his chakra to place an odd seal on his stomach*

Obtito: "Wh- what did you do to me?"

Mansali: "Notice how that seal looks like a clock, and the hand is moving towards the 0? Once that hand hits the zero, your heart will stop, and you'll die."

Obtito: "You... You're bluffing! That can't be!"

Mansali: "Goodbye, Obtito."

Obtito: "No! No no no no no no no no no no no no! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

*the hand hits zero*

Obtito: "Grgh... Gah..."

*Obtito coughs up blood and falls to the floor dead*

Mansali: "..." 

*Mansali starts to walk away as the cave ceiling starts to collapse and bury Obtito in rocks*

Mansali: "What a disappointing FV. I thought he'd be an actual challenge. Well, at least this "Faceless" garbage is over."

????: "Are you sure he's the actual FV?"

Mansali: "What-"

*all of a sudden, a arm breaks through the boulders*

Mansali: "?!"

*"Obtito" jumps out of the pile of boulders; the seal in his stomach is gone, and all his wounds are healed, including the permanent scars from  when his face was burned*

Mansali: "What the..."

*a black aura envelops "Obtito"*

"Obtito": "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Finally free from that guy! Took a while, but now he's dead AND I've got his body! It must be early Christmas!"

Mansali: "Obtito... I just killed you... How..."

"Obtito": "Obtito? Oh, right. I'm sorry, I really am, but Obtito's not home anymore."

Mansali: "Then who..."

????: "Ahh, you don't remember me? Bummer."

Mansali: "Who the hell are you?"

*a huge evil smirk appears on "Obtito's" face*

????: "You can call me Infinity-Tails."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## NW (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 25_ 



*Infinity-Tails*

Mansali: "I... I don't..."

Infinity-Tails: "*sigh* Why can't you be less slow? After that Obtito guy died, the seal was released. Well, I guess I wasn't released from his body, but my consciousness took over. It will be fun having a human body for once. I think I'll run a test drive on you, Mansali."

Mansali: "Wait, shouldn't you have respawned somewhere else?"

Infinity-Tails: "Respawn? Oh right, all this Jinchuriki stuff works differently with me."

Mansali: "And why aren't you a mindless beast like before?"

Infinity-Tails: "That was a limited version of my consciousness. My full consciousness had been sleeping for a while so I wasn't exactly myself when we fought those other two times. I'm much more powerful now, since my mind is complete again."

Mansali: "You were... sleeping?"

Infinity-Tails: "Nothing wrong with a good nap. I don't foresee you soloing me though. But that won't happen again."

Mansali: "Hah. Or will it? I was hoping for a challenge but right now I'm just plain annoyed. I'll finish you and end all this crap."

Infinity-Tails: "HAHAHAHAHAH! Let's see you try then! We may be around the same size, but compared to my power, you're just a bug!"

Mansali: "I've seen some pretty big bugs in the Solo Dimension. What size are we talking?"

Infinity-Tails: "You get the point."

Mansali: "Heh. I do. But you're wrong. Against the power of the Will of Solo, you are nothing, Infinity-Tails! Oh, by the way... do you mind if I call you Mugenbi?"

Infinity-Tails: "What? Why?"

Mansali: "That's Japanese for Infinity-Tails, isn't it?"

Infinity-Tails: "Whatever floats your soon-to-be-sunk boat."

Mansali: "I'll take that as a "yes". Anyway, I think we can both say that we are not currently at anywhere near our full power right now. Fighting with our absolute full strength could destroy this whole universe, so how about taking this to an area full of dead universes without life?"

Mugenbi: "Heh. If that's what you want."

Mansali: "Let me guess, my "goody two-shoes" attitude sickens you, right?"

Mugenbi: "On the contrary, I find your pathetic view on morals and life quite entertaining."

*after flying off and reaching an area of dead universes*

Mugenbi: "This okay?"

Mansali: "Yeah. Time to release my full power."

*all of a sudden, there is a chill in the air, and the surrounding one-million universes explode*

Mugenbi: "Interesting."

*Mugenbi unleashes his full power as well, destroying one-million more universes*

Mugenbi: "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I'm really excited now! Let's begin! I'll mutilate you!"

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## NW (Aug 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 26_ 



*Mansali Vs. Mugenbi*

Mansali: "Yaaaaah!"

*Mansali throws one of the surrounding universes at Mugenbi*

*Mugenbi effortlessly deflects it*

Mugenbi: "Pathetic."

Mansali: "How about this?"

*Mansali grabs 200 billion of the surrounding universes and compresses them into the size of a pebble*

Mugenbi: "Oh?"

*Mansali shoves it into the area where Mugenbi's heart is, piercing through his skin, and once it was inside Mugenbi, Mansali released the energy into a massive explosion and teleported a safe distance away*

Mansali: "*huff* *huff* What?"

*Mugenbi is floating exactly where he was before, but the half of his body that the explosion was released in was completely destroyed*

Mansali: "Only that half? Was he able to reduce the damage?"

*Mugenbi's body quickly starts to regenerate*

Mansali: "What the..."

Mugenbi: "Oh, right, I forgot to tell you... I can- Wait, didn't my host already tell you that I can regenerate completely as long as there is the slightest amount of my DNA left?"

Mansali: "But that's Obtito's body. Your DNA isn't what regenerated."

Mugenbi: "Oh yeah. When I'm possessing a host, the host's DNA counts as mine. So it works all the same."

Mansali: "But you didn't regenerate this quickly the last time I fought you."

Mugenbi: "I regenerate much quicker with my full consciousness unlocked."

Mansali: "But-"

Mugenbi: "Why wasn't my DNA completely destroyed by that attack? Well, it's quite resistant you see. Not only that, but if I have the chance to, I can reduce the amount of damage an attack can do to me. It certainly came in handy. That's why I love having plot-convenient powers."

Mansali: "Taking advantage of the currently broken fourth wall isn't going to make you sound any more threatening."

Mugenbi: "Fine. Well then, why don't I go on the offensive?"

Mansali: "!"

*Mugenbi charges at Mansali and punches him in the face, then grabs several million meteors the size of universes and hurls them at Mansali*

Mansali: "Gah..."

Mugenbi: "I'm not done."

*Mugenbi grabs 100 billion universes with one hand, and 100 billion with the other, then compresses the power of them into his hands, so each of his fists have the raw power of 100 billion universes, for a limited time*

Mansali: "Shit..."

*Mugenbi starts assaulting Mansali with his mega-charged fists, and punches him with each hand a total of 8 million times, but he does it so fast that it goes by in a second*

Mansali: "Ugh... Is... Is that all you've got? And you're calling ME pathetic?"

Mugenbi: "Hahahah! You're still feisty, I see. Well, let's have ourselves some more fun!"

*Mugenbi grabs 300 billion universe-sized stars and melds them all into one, then compresses it into the size of a pebble and throws it at Mansali*

Mansali: "The same trick I used, huh? Not very original."

Mugenbi: "Whatever gets the job done. I'm not into playing fair."

Mansali: "I kinda like you."

Mugenbi: "Same. Now... DETONATE!"

*the 300 billion suns compressed into a pebble detonate right in front of Mansali*

Mansali: "Urgh..."

*an enormous explosion occurs*

Mugenbi: "Ahh... Well, whatever. It was fun while it lasted, I suppose."

Mansali: "Something tells me it won't be very fun for you from this point on."

*Mugenbi sees Mansali still floating where he was, smirking*

Mugenbi: "Huh... so he survived..."

Mansali: "That all you've got? That weak attack I used on you before almost killed you. You're not as strong as you make yourself out to be."

Mugenbi: "That so?"

Mansali: "Hm?"

Mugenbi: "That attack didn't do anything. I merely damaged MYSELF in order to humor you."

Mansali: "What?!"

Mugenbi: "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! You are truly pathetic. You're pretty interesting though, I'll give you that. Not nearly as interesting as that Cadiabi guy though."

Mansali: "You know about Cadiabi?"

Mugenbi: "Of course. I know his true nature and identity as well. He's quite the intriguing fella."

Mansali: "You have no intention of telling me, do you?"

Mugenbi: "Some in my position would tell you anyway and give the excuse that it wouldn't matter since you're about to die, but I honestly don't want to tell you. So you'll just have to deal."

Mansali: "As I suspected. Well, let's cut the talk and continue the fight. Only one of us is getting out of here alive."

Mugenbi: "I agree."

Mansali: "In that case, it looks like I'll have to continue going on the offensive. Prepare yourself."

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## NW (Aug 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 27 (Final Chapter)_ 



*Finale*

*Mansali uses his MGS (Machine Gun Staff) as a baseball bat to swing hundreds of billions of universe-sized stars at Mugenbi and keeps going for a good 5 minutes*

Mansali: "Damn... he can still regenerate..."

Mugenbi: "Huh... Well, I must admit, no one has ever matched me like this... You're the only opponent I ever HAD to fight seriously against... Too bad I'm going to kill you..."

Mansali: "Funny, I could say the same thing."

Mugenbi: "Then let's enjoy this while it lasts, because I guarantee it will be over soon."

Mansali: "Hmph..."

*Mansali continuously shoots Mugenbi with his MGS*

Mugebi: "You've gotta be kidding... What do expect that to do...?"

Mansali: "..."

*Mansali keeps on shooting, then in a split second, Mansali vanishes, leaving the MGS where it was and appearing behind Mugenbi to surprise him with a bunch to the gut and a knee to the face*

Mugenbi: "Guh... Heheh..."

*Mansali continues to punch and kick Mugenbi, not giving him a chance to react*

*Mugenbi evades one of Mansali's strikes and shoves a black seal on his forehead*

Mansali: "This is..."

Mugenbi: "3... 2... 1..."

*all of a sudden, a massive explosion occurs*

Mansali: "Argh..."

*Mansali rushes up at Mugenbi and punches him in the face*

Mugenbi: "Hm?"

Mansali: "..."

Mugenbi: "You survived... Guess I'm not surprised..."

Mansali: "I could tell from the force of that explosion that it had the power of 600 billion supernovas. Impressive."

Mugenbi: "HAHAHAHA! That's not all I can do!"

*the black aura surrounding Mugenbi disappears*

Mugenbi: "Wooh... Looks like I'll have to conserve my energy for you. At any rate, you won't be soloing anyone ever again."

Mansali: "I beg to differ."

Mugenbi: "Whatever. Die!"

*Mugenbi uses himself as a magnet and absorbs 400 trillion universe-sized stars into himself*

*Mugenbi starts glowing the colors of a star*

Mugenbi: "Surely you understand how hot my body is now, right?"

Mansali: "Gay."

Mugenbi: "Shut up. You obviously know what I meant."

Mansali: "Tch!"

*Mugenbi charges at Mansali and barrages him with hits packed with the strength of 400 trillion univers-sized stars*

Mansali: "Ugh.. GAH!"

Mugenbi: "Heheheheheh... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

*Mugenbi throws Mansali through a bunch of giant meteors and then grabs him by the throat and shoves him down into one of the meteors*

Mansali: "Gurkh..."

*Mansali coughs up blood which lands on Mugenbi's face*

*Mugenbi licks the blood off*

*Mugenbi kicks Mansali around the surface of the meteor and then stomps on him*

Mansali: "Urgh...!"

Mugenbi: "Okay, look... I may be evil, but I'm not THAT bad... Have any last words?"

Mansali: "Yeah..."

Mugenbi: "?"

Mansali: "Are you gay?"

Mugenbi: "Wh- what? I'm asexual. I don't have any sexual orientation. I mean, I'm a fucking giant platypus. Or at least my true form is. Besides-"

*Mansali punches Mugenbi in the face*

Mugenbi: "Guh!! D- damn! He asked me an odd question on purpose in order to..."

Mansali: "This time I won't hold back until you're completely annihilated!"

Mugenbi: "Hah! You talk big, but I wonder if you can back it u-"

*Mansali grabs Mugenbi's throat and shoves him into a meteor*

Mugenbi: "Gah! I guess you're not afraid to play dirty either, huh? You're doing the same thing I just did."

Mansali: "Gay."

Mugenbi: "Stop calling me gay!"

Mansali: "And you fell for it again."

*Mansali kicks Mugenbi through the meteor and then throws 500 trillion universe-sized stars at Mugenbi*

*Mugenbi evades them and hides behind a meteor*

Mugenbi: "Hahaha! You're pretty clever. But I won't let my guard down again."

*Mansali appears in front of Mugenbi*

Mansali: "You just did."

Mugenbi: "Wha-"

*Mansali knees Mugenbi through the meteor, and then Mansali starts kicking Mugenbi around in the middle of space through meteors, like a game of ping-pong*

Mansali: "At least find consolation in the fact that you were an adequate FV."

Mugenbi: "Damn!"

*Mansali grabs 800 trillion stars and combines them into one, then compresses it into the size of a pebble, and after that, he hurls it at Mugenbi*

Mugenbi: "No- no!"

Mansali: "Once that detonates, it will detonate your whole body as well, which is currently made from the same material as it."

*the "pebble" detonates and causes a huge explosion*

*Mugenbi's body is returned to normal and some of his body is blown off*

Mugenbi: "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

Mansali: "I'm not finished yet!"

*Mansali grabs 900 quadrillion universes, 900 quadrillion universe-sized meteors, and 900 quadrillion universe-sized stars, and compresses them all into the size of one tiny pebble, and then uses the power of the Will of Solo to make 999 septillion copies of the pebble sized object, and then throws all of them at Mugenbi*

Mugenbi: "No- no! Shit!"

Mansali: "I believe it's my turn to ask now... Any last words?"

*before Mugenbi can say a thing in response, all of the pebble shaped objects detonate right in front of him*

Mugenbi: "Urgh... GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

*there is an unbelievably massive explosion, and Mansali manages to escape it with his incredible speed*

*Mansali senses around and feels no presence besides himself*

Mansali: "Hmm... I think that just about does it. Well, I've officially just soloed the Infinity-Tails for the third time. This time, he's dead for good. Well, being the solo master and all, it really doesn't come as a surprise."

*Mansali flies off and returns to Earth, having soloed yet again*

*Mansali the Solo Master: END*

----------------------------------​
*Epilogue*

Cadiabi: "Uhhhhh... That was a hell of a fall... Wait, am I still alive?"

Hidan: "Of course you're alive, dumbass!"

Cadiabi: "And of course, I have to land in the same place as YOU."

Hidan: "What's that s'posed 'ta mean, huh? You wanna start something?!"

Cadiabi: "Damn, and that would've been such an epic death too..."

Hidan: "Are you even listening to me?!"

Cadiabi: "Shut up. I can find us a way out of here, but you'll have to be patient!"

Hiadn: "Ugh..."

*After the conclusion of the story, Cadiabi and Hidan are stuck under all these boulders!! Will they get out?!*

Cadiabi: "Damn, he's still alive!"

Hidan: "FUUUUUUUUUU-"

*Hold on a second, guys! I'm stuck down here too! Hidan and I both need your help, Cadiabi.*

Cadiabi: "*sigh* Fine. But I'm never talking to you people again once we get out of here..."

*3 months later, in the far reaches of space, Mugenbi floats in the middle of nowhere with only a head, a torso, and a right arm (his regeneration process is taking a very long time)*

Mugenbi: "Ugh, I still can't move... It will still be a few more months until I've completely regenerated... But to think that there was someone out there who could solo me... and thrice, at that... HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Mansali, you really are interesting... AND I'M NOT GAY!"

*Mansali the Solo Master: END (For real this time)*




Okay, well that's done. 

No way I'm making another sequel.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 25, 2013)

Why does this remind me of One-Punch-Man?  










And u'sure Mugenbi isn't...a bit gay, the lines you give him. ​


----------



## NW (Aug 26, 2013)

Varrah said:


> And u'sure Mugenbi isn't...a bit gay, the lines you give him. ​


Nah, he isn't. Poor guy just has a bad way of phrasing things.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2013)

Did you see my live commentary Fusion?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 26, 2013)

Hidan survived. That is all I need to know to give this story a 1000000/10


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2013)

Hidan survived, that's a -1000000/10, but Infinity Tails also survived, giving +1000010/10 and leaving it at 10/10


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2013)

*Mansali Character Review*

Mansali started out as some cryptic lines of prophecy from original Mansali thread, but since then, he has developed into a solid character and an ideal hero. His confidence, practicality, and maturity combine to make him a character that soloes.

First characteristic, he is confident about his Will of Solo. He doesn't hate his power or think of it as monster inside him. He doesn't break down and despair when his comrades die. If you ask him how he will accomplish his goal, will his actions really bring world peace, or any other questions heroes have trouble answering, he'll simply ignore you like the pitiful fodder you are, return to his Solo cave, and feed his cats Solo flakes like a boss who knows exactly what he's doing.

Secondly, he's practical. While other heroes try to talk their enemies out of it and give them a chance to live, Mansali takes no bullshit. You cross the Solo Master, he will kill you, plain and simple. He weapon is a Machine Gun Staff. Bullets aren't very elegant, but so what? They will solo you just the same.

Lastly, he's mature. He doesn't go boasting about how he soloes, or try to be the best in the world. He is like the shounen hero dads, they are extremely powerful but only use their powers when their fail sons fail. In Mansali's case it's when these foolish challengers fail to realize that Mansali soloes.

So to sum it up, Mansali doesn't only solo in power level, he soloes as a character. It's a pity he also soloes in love life. Therefore I urge everyone to ship Mansali x Infinity Tails hard, until we meet again.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2013)

That was beautiful, Bonta. 

I'm gonna miss writing this stuff, as weird as it was.


----------

